# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الشعر الفصيح >  المعلقات السبع

## سحر الليالي

*** المعلقات السبع *** 


أعظم ما قيل في الشعر العربي . . . 

المعلقات التي علقت على جدار الكعبة . . . ذلك الركن المقدس 

عند العرب منذ سيدنا إبراهيم . . . 

*** معلقة امرؤ القــيس ***
*** معلقة زهير بن أبي سلمى ***
*** معلقة عنترة بن شداد ***
*** معلقة عمرو بن كلثوم ***
*** معلقة طرفة بن العبد ***
*** معلقة الحارث بن حلزة ***
*** معلقة لبيد بن ربيعة ***وفي هذه الصفحة سوف أضع هؤلاء المعلقات فتقبلوا وافر التقدير

----------


## سحر الليالي

*** معلقة امرؤ القــيس ***

هذه المعلقة هي الأولى في المعلقات و هي من أغنى الشعر الجاهلي و قد أولاها الأقدمون عناية بالغة ، و جعلها 
رواة المعلقات فاتحة كتبهم ، كما جعلها رواة الديوان القصيدة الأولى فيه ، و عني بها الدارسون المحدثون من عرب
و مستشرقين ، فترجموها إلى عدة لغات أجنبية . و أما الشاعر امرؤ القيس فهو امرؤ القيس حُجْر بن الحارث من قبيلة 
كندة من قحطان ، ولد بنجد ، كان أبوه ملكاً من سلالة ملوك ، و ابن عمته عمرو بن هند ملك الحيرة ، 
و أمه فاطمة أخت مهلهل و كليب من سادة تغلب . ما كاد الشاعر يشب و يصلب عوده حتى انطلق لسانه بالشعر 
متأثراً بخاله مهلهل ، و كان يهوى التشبيب في شعره ، حتى قيل إنه شبّب بزوجة أبيه ، فما كان من أبيه إلا أن 
نهاه عن النسيب ثم طرده من كنفه حين لم ينته عن قول الشعر البذيْ ، فلحق الشاعر بعمه شرحبيل ، و إذا بابنة عمه فاطمة المعروفة بعنيزة ، تمد شاعريته و تخصبها حتى تكون المعلقة إحدى ثمار هذا المد . و قد كان حجر 
والد الشاعر ملكاً على بني أسد و غطفان و قد نقم أهلها عليه فقتلوه و أوصى رجلاً أن يخبر أولاده بمقتله ، 
و قد بلغ الخبر امرأ القيس و أقسم أن يثأرلأبيه ممن قتلوه . بلغ شعر امرىء القيس الذي وصل إلينا زهاء ألف بيت 
منجمة في مائة قطعة بين طويلة و قصيرة نجدها في ديوانه ، و من يستعرض هذا الديوان يجد فيه موضوعات 
كثيرة أبرزها الغزل ، و وصف الطبيعة و الظعائن ، ثم الشكوى و المدح و الهجاء و الرثاء إلى جانب الفخر و الطرد . 
منزلته الشعرية : أجمع الأقدمون على أن امرأ القيس واحد من شعراء الطبقة الأولى في العصر الجاهلي 
و هم زهير و النابغة و الأعشى و امرؤ القيس و قد شهد له بالسبق نقاد و رواة و شعاء و بلغاء ،
لأن خصائصه الفنية جعلته يفوق سواه . و أخيراً توفي امرؤ القيس في الطريق قريباً من أنقرة بقروح تشبه الجدري .

1- قَفَاَ نَبْكِ مِنْ ذِكُرَى حَبِيبٍ وَمَنْزِلِ .... بِسِقْطِ اللِّوَى بَيْنَ الدَّخُولِ فَحَوْ مَلِ 
2- فَتُوِضحَ فَاْلِمقْرَاةِ لَمْ يَعْفُ رَسْمُهَا ... لِمَا نَسَجَتْهَا مِنْ جَنُوبٍ وَشَمْأَلِ 
3- تَرى بَعَرَ الآرْآمِ فِي عَرَضَاتِها ............. وقِيعانِها كَأَنَّهُ حَبُّ فُلْفُلِ 
4- كَأَنِّي غَدَاةَ الْبَيْنِ يَوْمَ تَحَمَّلُوا ......لَدَى سَمُراتِ الَحْيِّ نَاقِف حَنْظَلِ 
5- وُقُوفاً بِهَا صَحْبي عَلَيَّ مَطِيَّهُمْ ..... يقُولُونَ: لا تَهلِكْ أَسىً وَتَجَمَّلِ 
6- وإِنَّ شِفَائِي عَبْرَةٌ مُهْراقَةٌ ........ فَهَلْ عِنْدَ رَسْمٍ دَارِسٍ مِنْ مُعَوَّلِ 
7- كَدَأْبِكَ مِنْ أُمِّ الْحَوْ يرِثِ قَبْلَها ........... وَجَارَتِها أُمِّ الرِّبابِ بِمَأْسَلِ 
8- إِذَا قَامَتا تَضَوَّعَ المِسْكُ مِنْهُمَا ..... نَسِيمَ الْصِّبَا جَاءَتْ بِرَيَّا الْقَرَنْفُلِ 
9- فَفَاضَتْ دُمُوعُ الْعَيْنِ مِنِّي صَبَابَةً..... عَلى الْنَّحْرِ حَتَّى بَلَّ دَمْعِي محْمَليِ 
10- أَلا رُبَّ يَوْمٍ لَكَ مِنْهُنَّ صَالِحٍ ............ وَلا سِيمَّا يَوْمٍ بِدَارَةِ جُلْجُلِ 
11- وَيَوْمَ عَقَرْتُ لِلْعَذَارَى مَطِيِّتي ....... فَيَا عَجَباً مِنْ كُورِهَا الُمتَحَمَّلِ 
12- فَظَلَّ الْعَذَارَى يَرْتِمَينَ بِلَحْمِهَا ..... وَشَحْمٍ كهُدَّابِ الدِّمَقْسِ الُمَفَّتلِ 
13- وَيَوْمَ دَخَلْتُ الْخِدْرِ خَدْرَ عُنَيْزَةٍ ..... فَقَالَتْ لَكَ الْوَيْلاتُ إِنَّكَ مُرْجِلي 
14- تَقُولُ وَقَدْ مَالَ الْغَبِيط بِنَامَعاً .... عَقَرْتَ بَعيري يَا امْرأَ القَيْسِ فَانْزِلِ 
15- فَقُلْتُ لَهَا سِيري وأرْخِي زِمَامَهُ .... وَلا تُبْعِدِيني مِنْ جَنَاكِ اُلْمعَلَّلِ 
16- فَمِثْلِكِ حُبْلَى قَدْ طَرَقْتُ وَمُرْضِعٍ ... فَأَلهيْتُهَا عَنْ ذِي تَمائِمَ مُحْوِلِ 
17- إِذا ما بَكى مَنْ خَلْفِها انْصَرَفَتْ لهُ ... بِشِقٍّ وَتحْتي شِقّها لم يُحَوَّلِ 
18- وَيَوْماً على ظَهْرِ الْكَثيبِ تَعَذَّرَتْ ........ عَليَّ وَآلَتْ حَلْفَةً لم تَحَلَّلِ 
19- أَفاطِمَ مَهْلاً بَعْضَ هذا التَّدَلّلِ ...... وَإِن كنتِ قد أَزْمعْتِ صَرْمي فأَجْمِلي 
20- أغَرَّكِ منِّي أن حبَّكِ قاتِلي ......... وَأَنَّكِ مهما تأْمري الْقلبَ يَفْعَلِ 
21- وَإِنْ تَكُ قد ساء تك مِني خَليقةٌ .... فسُلِّي ثيابي من ثيابِكِ تَنْسُلِ 
22- وَما ذَرَفَتْ عَيْناكِ إِلا لِتضرِبي ..... بِسَهْمَيْكِ في أَعْشارِ قلْبٍ مُقَتَّلِ 
23- وَبَيْضةِ خِدْرٍ لا يُرامُ خِباؤُها ......... تَمتَّعْتُ من لَهْوٍ بها غيرَ مُعجَلِ 
24- تجاوَزتُ أَحْراساً إِلَيْها وَمَعْشراً ..... علّي حِراصاً لَوْ يسرُّونَ مقتَلي 
25- إِذا ما الثّرَيَّا في السَّماءِ تَعَرَّضَتْ ..... تَعَرُّضَ أَثْناءِ الْوِشاحِ الُمفَصَّلِ 
26- فجِئْتُ وقد نَضَّتْ لِنَوْمٍ ثيابَها ....... لدى السّترِ إِلا لِبْسَةَ الُمتَفَضِّلِ 
27- فقالتْ: يَمينَ اللهِ مالكَ حِيلَةٌ ....... وَما إِنْ أَرى عنكَ الغَوايةَ تَنْجلي 
28- خَرَجْتُ بها أَمْشي تَجُرِّ وَراءنَا ......... على أَثَرَيْنا ذَيْلَ مِرْطٍ مُرَحَّلِ 
29- فلمَّا أَجَزْنا ساحَة الحيّ وَانْتَحَى ... بنا بطنُ خَبْتٍ ذي حِقافٍ عَقَنْقَلِ 
30- هَصَرْتُ بِفَوْدَيْ رأْسِهاَ فَتمايَلَتْ .... علّي هضِيمَ الْكَشْحِ رَيَّا الْمَخْلخَلِ 
31- مُهَفْهَفَةٌ بَيْضاءُ غيرُ مُفاضَةٍ ........ ترائبُها مَصْقولَةٌ كالسَّجَنْجَلِ 
32- كَبَكْرِ الُمقاناةِ البَياضَ بَصُفْرَةٍ ....... غذاها نَميرُ الماءِ غيرُ الُمحَلّلِ 
33- تصُدّ وَتُبْدي عن أَسيلٍ وَتَتَّقي ..... بناظرَةٍ من وَحشِ وَجْرَةَ مُطَفِلِ 
34- وجِيدٍ كجِيدِ الرّئْمِ ليْسَ بفاحشٍ ..... إِذا هيَ نَصَّتْهُ وَلا بمُعَطَّلِ 
35- وَفَرْعٍ يَزينُ اَلمتنَ أَسْودَ فاحِمٍ ..... أَثِيثٍ كَقِنْوِ النّخلةِ الُمتَعَثْكِل 
36- غدائِرُه مُسْتَشْزِراتٌ إِلى العُلا ... تَضِلّ العِقاصُ في مُثَنَّى وَمُرْسَلِ 
37- وكَشْحٍ لطيفٍ كالجديل مُخَصَّرٍ ... وَسآَقٍ كاْنبوبِ السَّقيّ الُمذَلَّلِ 
38- وتضحي فتيتُ المِسكِ فوقَ فراشها .... نؤُومَ الضُّحى لم تَنْتُطِقْ عن تفضُّل 
39- وَتَعْطو برَخْصٍ غيرِ شَئْن كأنهُ ... أَساريعُ ظْبيٍ أوْ مساويكُ إِسْحِلِ 
40- تُضيءُ الظَّلامَ بالعِشاءِ كأَنَّها ... مَنارَةُ مُمْسَى راهِبٍ مُتَبَتِّلِ 
41- إِلى مِثْلِها يَرْنو الَحليمُ صَبابَةَ .... إِذا ما اسبَكَرَّتْ بينَ درْعٍ ومجْوَلِ 
42- تَسَلَّتْ عَماياتُ الرِّجالِ عَنِ الصِّسبا .... وليسَ فُؤَادي عن هواكِ بُمنْسَلِ 
43- أَلا رُبَّ خصْمٍ فيكِ أَلْوَى رَدَدْتُه .... نصيحٍ على تَعذا لهِ غيرِ مُؤتَلِ 
44- وَليلٍ كمَوْجِ الْبَحْرِ أَرْخَى سُدو لَهُ .... عليَّ بأَنْواعِ الُهمُومِ ليبْتَلي 
45- فَقلْتُ لَهُ لَّما تَمَطَّى بصُلْبِهِ .... وَأَرْدَفَ أَعْجَازاً وَناءَ بكَلْكَلِ 
46- أَلا أَيُّها الَّليْلُ الطَّويلُ أَلا انْجَلي .... بصُبْحٍ وما الإِصْباحُ مِنكَ بأَمْثَل 
47- فيا لكَ مِن لَيْلٍ كأَنَّ نُجومَهُ .... بأَمْراسِ كتَّانٍ إِلى صُمِّ جندَلِ 
48- وَقِرْبَةِ أَقْوامٍ جَعَلْتُ عِصَامَها .... على كاهِلٍ منِّي ذَلُولٍ مُرَحَّل 
49- وَوَادٍ كجَوْفِ الْعَيرِ قَفْرٍ قطعْتُهُ .... بهِ الذئبُ يَعوي كالَخليعِ الُمعَيَّلِ 
50- فقُلتُ لهُ لما عَوى: إِنَّ شأْنَنا ... قليلُ ألْغِنى إِنْ كنتَ لَّما تَموَّلِ 
51- كِلانا إِذا ما نالَ شَيْئاً أَفاتَهُ .... وَمَنْ يْحترِث حَرْثي وحَرْثَك يهزِل 
52- وَقَدْ أَغْتَدي والطَّيُر في وُكُناتِها .... بُمنْجَرِدٍ قَيْدِ الاوابِدِ هيْكلِ 
53- مِكَر مِفَرِّ مُقْبِلٍ مُدْبِرٍ مَعاً .... كجُلْمُودِ صَخْرٍ حطَّهُ السَّيْل من عَلِ 
54- كُمَيْتٍ يَزِل الّلبْدُ عن حالِ مَتْنِهِ ..... كما زَلَّتِ الصَّفْواءُ بالُمَتَنِّزلِ 
55- على الذَّبْلِ جَيَّاشٍ كَأَنَّ اهتزامَهُ ..... إِذا جاشَ فيهِ حميُهُ غَليُ مِرْجَلِ 
56- مِسَحِّ إِذا ما السَّابحاتُ على الوَنَى .... أَثَرْنَ الْغُبارَ بالكَديدِ المرَكلِ 
57- يَزِلّ الْغُلامَ الخِفُّ عَنْ صَهَواتِهِ ... وَيُلْوي بأَثَوابِ الْعَنيفِ الُمثَقَّلِ 
58- دَريرٍ كَخُذْروفِ الْوَليدِ أمَرَّهُ .............. تَتابُعُ كفّيْهِ بخيْطٍ مُوَصَّلِ 
59- لَهُ أَيْطَلا ظَبْي وسَاقا نَعامةٍ ...... وَإِرْخاءُ سِرحانٍ وَتَقْرِيبُ تَتْفُلِ 
60- ضليعٍ إِذا استَدْبَرْتَهُ سَدَّ فَرْجَهُ ...... بضاف فُوَيْقَ الأَرْض ليس بأَعزَلِ 
61- كأنَّ على الَمتْنَينِ منهُ إِذا انْتَحَى ..... مَدَاكَ عَروسٍ أَوْ صَلايَةَ حنظلِ 
62- كأنَّ دِماءَ الهادِياتِ بِنَحْرِهِ .......... عُصارَةُ حِنَّاءٍ بشَيْبٍ مُرَجَّلِ 
63- فَعَنَّ لنا سِرْبٌ كأنَّ نِعاجَهُ ......... عَذارَى دَوارٍ في مُلاءٍ مُذَيّلِ 
64- فأَدْبَرْنَ كالجِزْعِ المَفصَّل بَيْنَهُ .... بِجِيدِ مُعَمِّ في الْعَشيرةِ مُخْوَلِ 
65- فأَلحَقَنا بالهادِياتِ ودُونَهُ ............ جَواحِرُها في صَرَّةٍ لم تُزَيَّلِ 
66- فَعادى عِداءً بَيْنَ ثوْرٍ وَنَعْجَةٍ ...... درَاكاً وَلَمْ يَنْضَحْ بِماءٍ فَيُغْسَلِ 
67- فظَلَّ طُهاةُ اللّحْم من بَيْنِ مُنْضجِ ...... صَفِيفَ شِواءٍ أَوْ قَدِيرٍ مُعَجَّلِ 
68- وَرُحْنَا يَكادُ الطّرْفُ يَقْصُر دُونَهُ .... مَتَى مَا تَرَقَّ الْعَيْنُ فيهِ تَسَفّلِ 
69- فَبَاتَ عَلَيْهِ سَرْجُهُ وَلِجامُهُ ........ وباتَ بِعَيْني قائِماً غَيْرَ مُرْسَلِ 
70- أَصَاحِ تَرَى بَرْقاً أُرِيكَ وَمِيضَهُ ......... كَلمْعِ الْيَدَيْنِ فِي حَبيِّ مُكلّلِ 
71- يضِيءُ سَنَاهُ أَوْ مَصَابِيحُ راهِبٍ ...... أَمَالَ السَّلِيطَ بالذُّبَالِ الُمُفَتَّلِ 
72- قَعَدْتُ لَهُ وَصُحْبَتي بَيْنَ ضَارِجٍ ........ وَبَيْنَ الْعُذَيْبِ بَعْدَ مَا مُتَأَمَّلي 
73- على قَطَن بالشَّيْم أيْمنُ صَوْتهِ ...... وَأَيْسَرُهُ على الْسِّتَارِ فَيُذْبُلِ 
74- فَأَضْحَى يَسُحُّ الْماءَ حوْلَ كُتَفْيَهٍ .. يَكُبُّ على الأذْقانِ دَوْجَ الكَنَهْبَلِ 
75- وَمَرَّ على الْقَنّانِ مِنْ نَفَيَانِهِ ...... فَأَنْزَلَ منْه العُصْمَ من كلّ منزِلِ 
76- وَتَيْماءَ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ بها جِذْعَ نَخْلَةٍ ........ وَلا أُطُماً إِلا مَشِيداً بِجَنْدَلِ 
77- كَأَنَّ ثَبيراً فِي عَرانِينِ وَبْلهِ ........... كَبيرُ أْنَاسٍ فِي بِجَاد مُزَمَّلِ 
78- كَأَنَّ ذُرَى رَأْسِ الُمجَيْمِرِ غُدْوَةً ...... من السَّيْلِ وَالأَغْثَاءِ فَلْكَهُ مِغْزلِ 
79- وَألْقَى بصَحراءِ الْغَبيطِ بَعاعَهُ ...... نزُولَ اليماني ذي العِيابِ المحمَّلِ 
80- كَأَنَّ مَكاكّي الجِواءِ غُدَيَّةً ........ صُبِحْنَ سُلافاً من رَحيقٍ مُفَلْفَلِ 
81- كانَّ الْسِّباعَ فِيهِ غَرْقَى عَشِيَّةً .. بِأَرْجَائِهِ الْقُصْوَى أَنَابِيشُ عُنْصُلِ

----------


## سحر الليالي

*** معلقة زهير بن أبي سلمى ***

هو زهير بن أبي سلمى واسم أبي سلمى رباح بن ربيعة ينتهي نسبه إلى مزينة احدى قبائل مضر . 
نشأ و عاش في بني عبد الله بن غطفان فقد كان أبوه قد تزوج امرأة منهم و أقام هو و أولاده بينهم . يعد زهير في
الطبقة الأولى من شعراء الجاهلية مع امرىء القيس و النابغة و الأعشى و يفضله كثير من الرواة على أصحابه . كان زهير 
رواية لأوس بن حجر التميمي زوج أمه و قد تاثر به و سار على طريقته في تنقيح الشعر لكنه تفوق على أستاذه حتى أخمله . 
يدور أكثر شعر زهير على المدح و الوصف و الحكمة و له قليل من الاعتذار و الهجاء . و كان اكثر مدحه لساداة بني مرة من ذبيان
و خاصة هرم بن سنان فقد كان منقطعاً إليه و كان هرم يجزل له الجوائز ، و قد مدح معه أباه سنان بن أبي حارثة و الحارث بن عوف بن سنان 
و حصن بن حذيفة . عُمّر زهير طويلاً جاوز الثمانين أو التسعين و يقال إنه توفي قبل البعثة بسنة 
و لم يتصل الشعر قي أسرة في الجاهلية كما اتصل في أسرة زهير فقد كان أبوه شاعراً و أختاه سلمى و الخنساء شاعرتين
و ابناه كعب و بحير و حفيده عقبة و ابن حفيده العوام بن عقبة جميعاً شعراء . 
و كان خاله بشامة بن الفدير شاعر غطفان

1- أَمِنْ أُمِّ أَوْفَي دِمْنَةٌ لَمْ تَكَلَّمِ ............. بِحَوْمَانَةِ الدَّرَّاجِ فَالُمتَثَلّمِ 
2- وَدَارٌ لها بالرَّقْمتَيْنِ كأَنَّهَا ........ مَرَاجِيعُ وَشْمٍ فِي نَوَاشِرِ مِعْصَمِ 
3- بِهَا الْعَيْنُ وَالأَرْآمُ يْمَشِينَ خِلْفَةً ... وَأَطْلاَؤُهَا يَنْهَضْنَ مِنْ كُلِّ مَجْثَمِ 
4- وَقَفْتُ بِهَا من بعْدَ عِشْرِينَ حِجَّةً ..... فَلأْياً عَرَفْتُ الدَّارَ بَعْدَ تَوَهُّمِ 
5- أَثَافِي سُفْعًا فِي مُعَرَّسِ مِرْجَلٍ ..... وَنُؤْياً كَجِذْمِ الْحوْضِ لم يتَثَلَّمِ 
6- فَلَمَّا عَرَفْتُ الدَّارَ قُلْتُ لِرَبْعِهَا .....أَلا أنْعِمْ صَبَاحاً أَيُّهَا الرَّبْعُ وَاسْلَمِ 
7-تَبَصَّر خَلِيلي هَلْ تَرَى من ظَعائِنٍ ... تَحَمَّلْنَ بالعَلْيَاءِ من فَوْقِ جُرْثُمِ 
8- جَعَلْنَ الْقنانَ عَنْ يَمينٍ وَحَزْنَهُ ......... وكَمْ بِالقنانِ مِن مُحِلِّ وَمُحْرِمِ 
9- عَلَوْنَ بأَنْماطٍ عِتَاقٍ وَكِلَّةٍ ............ ورَادٍ حَوَاشِيهَا مُشَاكهةَ الدَّمِ 
10- وَوَرَّكْنَ فِي الْسُّوبانِ يَعْلُونَ مَتْنَهُ ...... عَلَيْهِنَّ دَلُّ النَّاعِمِ المتَنَعِّمِ 
11- بَكًرْنَ بُكُوراً وَاسْتَحَزْنَ بِسُحْرةٍ ...... فَهُنَّ وَوَادِى الرَّسِّ كاليَدِ لِلْفَمِ 
12- وَفيهِنَّ مَلْهَىً لَّلطِيفِ وَمَنْظَرٌ ......... أَنِيقٌ لِعَيْنِ الْنَّاظِرِ الُمتَرَسِّمِ 
13- كَأَنَّ فتَاتَ الْعِهْنِ في كلِّ مَنْزِلٍ ...... نَزَلْنَ بهِ حَبُّ الْفَنَا لم يحَطمِ 
14- فَلَمَّا وَرَدْنَ الَماءَ زُرْقاً جِمَامُهُ ...... وَضَعْنَ عِصِيّ الْحَاضِرِ الُمتَخَيِّمِ 
15- ظَهَرْنَ مِنَ السُّوبانِ ثُمَّ جَزْعْنَهُ ......على كلِّ قَيْنيِّ قَشِيبٍ وَمُفْأَمِ 
16- فَأَقْسَمْتُ بالبَيْتِ الّذِي طافَ حوْلَهُ .... رِجالُ بَنَوْهُ مِن قُرَيشٍ وَجُرْهُمِ 
17- يَميناً لَنِعْمَ الْسَّيِّدانِ وُجِدْتَما .... على كلِّ حالٍ من سَحيلٍ وَمُبْرَمِ 
18- تَدَارَ كُتما عَبْساً وَذُبْيَانَ بَعْدمَا .... تَفَانَوْا وَدُّقوا بَيْنَهُمْ عِطْر مَنْشِمِ 
19- وقَدْ قُلْتُما: إِنْ نُدْرِكِ السِّلْمَ واسِعاً ... بمالٍ ومَعْروفٍ من الْقَوْلِ نَسْلَمِ 
20- فَأَصْبَحْتُما منها على خَيرِ مَوْطِنٍ .... بَعِيدَيْن فيها مِنْ عُقُوقٍ ومَأْثَمِ 
21- عَظِيمْينِ فِي عُلْيَا مَعدِّ هُديِتُما ... ومَنْ يَسْتَبِحْ كنزاً من الَمجدِ يَعْظُمِ 
22- تُعَفَّى الكُلُومُ بالِمئينَ فأصْبَحَتْ .... يُنَجِّمُهَا مَنْ لَيْسَ فِيهَا بِمُجْرِمِ 
23- يُنَجِّمُهَا قَوْمٌ لِقَوْمٍ غَرامَةً ............ وَلم يُهَرِيقُوا بَيْنَهُمْ مِلْءَ مِحْجَمِ 
24- فأصْبَحَ يَجَرِي فيهمُ منِ تلادِكُمْ ......... مَغَانمُ شَىَّ مِنْ إِفَالٍ مُزَنّمِ 
25- أَلا أَبْلِغِ الأَحْلافَ عني رِسَالَةً ... وَذُبيَانَ هل أَقْسَمْتُم كلَّ مُقْسَمِ 
26- فَلا تَكْتُمُنَّ اللهَ ما في نُفُوسِكمْ .... لِيَخْفَى ومَهْما يُكْتمِ اللهُ يَعْلَمِ 
27- يُؤَخَّرْ فيُوضَعْ فِي كِتَابٍ فَيُدَّخَرْ ..... لِيَوْمِ الحِسابِ أَوْ يُعَجَّلْ فيُنْقَمِ 
28- وَمَا الحَرْبُ إِلا ما عَلِمْتُم وَذُقْتُمُ .... ومَا ُهَو عَنْهَا بالحَديثِ الُمرَجَّمِ 
29- مَتَى تَبْعَثُوها تَبْعَثُوها ذَميمَةً ....... وَتَضْرَ إِذا ضَرَّيْتُمُوها فَتَضْرَم 
30- فَتَعْرُكُكْم عرْكَ الرّحى بثِقالها ........ وَتَلْقَحْ كِشَافاً ثمَّ تُنْتَجْ فَتُتْئِمِ 
31- فَتُنْتِجْ لَكُمْ غلْمانَ أَشأَمَ كّلهمْ ........ كأَحْمَرِ عادٍ ثمَّ تُرْضِعْ فَتَفْطِمِ 
32- فتُغْلِلْ لكُمْ مَا لا تُغِلُّ لأهْلِهَا .......... قُرًى بالعرَاقِ من قَفِيزٍ وَدِرْهَمِ 
33- لَعَمْرِي لَنِعْمَ الحَيِّ جَرَّ عليهِمُ ...... بمالا يُؤاتِيهمْ حَصينُ بنُ ضَمضمِ 
34- وكانَ طوَى كَشْحاً على مُسْتَكِنّةِ ....... فَلا هُوَ أَبْداها ولَمْ يَتَقَدَّمِ 
35- وقَالَ سأقْضِي حاجتي ثُمَّ أَتَّقِي .... عَدُوِّي بأَلْفٍ مِنْ وَرَائِيَ مُلَجَمِ 
36- فَشَدَّ فَلَمْ يُفْزِعْ بُيُوتاً كثيرةً ...... لدى حَيْثُ أَلْقَتْ رَحْلَها أَمُّ قَشْعَمِ 
37- لدى أَسَدٍ شاكي السِّلاحِ مُقَذَّفٍ ........ لَهُ لِبَدٌ أَظْفَارُهُ لَمْ تُقَلَّمِ 
38- جَرِيءِ مَتى يُظْلَمْ يُعَاقِبْ بِظْلمِهِ ... سَريعاً، وَإِلا يُبْدَ بالظلمِ يَظْلِمِ 
39- دعوا ظِمأَهْم حتَّى إِذا تَم أوْرَدُوا .... غِماراً تَفَرَّى بالسِّلاحِ وبالدَّمِ 
40- فَقَضَّوا مَنايا بَيْنَهُم ثمَّ أَصْدَروا ........... إِلى كلإِ مُسْتَوْبِلٍ مُتَوَخِّمِ 
41- لَعَمرُكَ ما جَرَّتْ عَلَيْهِمْ رِمَاحُهمْ .... دَمَ ابْنِ نَهِيكٍ أَوْ قَتِيلِ الُمثَلّمِ 
42- وَلا شَاركَتْ في الَموْتِ فِي دَمِ نَوْفَل ...... وَلا وَهَبِ مِنْها وَلا ابنِ الُمَخَّزمِ 
43- فكُلاَّ أَرَاهُمْ أَصْبَحُوا يَعْقِلُونَهُ ........... صَحِيحاتِ مالٍ طالِعاتٍ بِمَخْرِمِ 
44- لِحَيِّ حِلالٍ يَعصِمُ الْنَّاسَ أَمْرُهُمْ ..... إِذَا طَرَقَتْ إِحْدى اللَّيالي بُمعْظَمِ 
45- كِرامٍ فَلاذُو الضِّغْنِ يُدْرِكُ تَبْلَهُ ..... وَلا الَجارِمُ الجَاني عَلَيْهم بُمسْلَمِ 
46- سَئِمْتُ تَكالِيفَ الحَيَاةِ وَمَنْ يَعِشْ ...... ثَمانِينَ حَولاً لا أَبا لَكِ يَسأمِ 
47- وَأَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْيَوْمِ وَالأَمْسِ قَبْلَهُ ...... وَلكِنَّني عن عِلْمِ مَا فِي غَدٍ عَمِ 
48- رَأَيْتُ الَمنايَا خَبْطَ عَشْوَاءَ مَن تُصِبْ ...... تُمِتْهُ وَمِنْ تُخْطِئْ يُعَمَّرْ فَيَهْرَمِ 
49- وَمَنْ لم يُصانِعْ في أْمُورٍ كَثِيرَةٍ ........ يُضَرَّسْ بِأَنْيَابٍ وَيُوطَأْ بِمَنْسِمِ 
50- وَمَنْ يَجْعلِ المعْروفَ مِن دُونِ عِرْضِهِ ..... يَفِرْهُ وَمَنْ لا يَتَّقِ الشَّتْمَ يُشْتَمِ 
51- وَمَنْ يَكُ ذا فَضْلٍ فَيَبْخَلْ بفَضلِهِ ....... على قَوْمِهِ يُسْتَعْنَ عنْهُ وَيُذْمَمِ 
52- وَمَنْ يُوفِ لا يُذْمَمْ وَمن يُهدَ قلبُهُ ........ إِلى مُطْمَئِنِّ الْبِرِّ لا يَتَجَمْجمِ 
53- وَمَنْ هَابَ أَسْبَابَ الَمنَايَا يَنَلْنَهُ ...... وَإِنْ يَرْقَ أَسْبَابَ السَّمَاءِ بِسُلَّمِ 
54- وَمَنْ يَجْعَلِ الَمعْرُوفَ في غَيْرِ أَهْلِهِ ..... يَكُنْ حَمْدُهُ ذَمّاً عَلَيْهِ وَيَنْدَمِ 
55- وَمَن يَعْضِ أَطْرَافَ الزِّجاج فإِنَّهُ ........ يُطيعُ الْعَواِلي رُكِّبَتْ كلَّ لَهْذَمِ 
56- وَ‍مَنْ لَمْ يَذُدْ عَنْ حَوْضِهِ بِسِلاِحهِ ..... يُهَدَّمْ وَمَنْ لا يَظلمِ الْنّاسَ يُظَلمِ 
57- وَمَنْ يَغْتَرِبْ يَحْسِبْ عدُوَّا صَدِيقَهُ ...... وَمَنْ لَمْ يُكَرِّمْ نَفْسَهُ لم يكَرَّمِ 
58- وَمَهْمَا تَكُنْ عِنْدَ امْرِىءِ مِنْ خْلِيقَةٍ ...... وَإِنْ خَالَها تَخْفَى على النّاسِ تُعْلَمِ 
59- وكائنْ تَرَى من صامِتٍ لَكَ مُعْجِبٍ ..... زِيَادَتُهُ أَوْ نَقْصُهُ فِي التَّكَلّمِ 
60- لسانُ الفَتَى نِصْفٌ وَنِصْفٌ فؤَادُهُ ..... فلَمْ يَبْقَ إِلا صورَةُ اللَّحْمِ والدَّمِ 
61- وَإِنَّ سَفَاهَ الْشَّيْخِ لا حِلْمَ بَعْدَهُ .... وَإِنَّ الْفَتَى بَعْدَ الْسَّفَاهَةِ يَحْلُمِ 
62- سأَلْنا فَأَعْطَيْتُمْ وَعُدْنَا فَعُدْتُمْ .... وَمَنْ أَكْثَرَ التّسآلَ يَوماً سَيُحْرَمِ

----------


## سحر الليالي

*** معلقة عنترة بن شداد ***

هو عنترة بن شداد العبسي من قيس من مضر و قيل : شداد جده غلب على اسم أبيه ، 
و إنما هو عنترة بن عمرو بن شداد ، و اشتقاق اسم عنترة من ضرب من الذباب يقال له العنتر و إن كانت النون فيه زائدة 
فهو من العَتْرِ و العَتْرُ الذبح و العنترة أيضاً هو السلوك في الشدائد و الشجاعة في الحرب . 
و إن كان الأقدمون بأيهما كان يدعى : بعنتر أم بعنترة فقد اختلفوا أيضاً في كونه اسماً له أو لقباً . كان عنترة يلقب بالفلحاء ـ 
لفلح ـ أي شق في شفته السفلى و كان يكنى بأبي المعايش و أبي أوفى و أبي المغلس لجرأته في الغلس أو لسواده 
الذي هو كالغلس ، و قد ورث ذاك السواد من أمه زبيبة ، إذ كانت أمه حبشية و بسبب هذا السواد عدة القدماء من أغربة العرب . 
و شاءت الفروسية و الشعر والخلق السمح أن تجتمع في عنترة ، فإذا بالهجين ماجد كريم ، و إذا بالعبد سيد حر . و مما يروى أن 
بعض أحياء العرب أغاروا على قوم من بني عبس فأصابوا منهم ، فتبعهم العبسيون فلحقوهم فقاتلوهم عما معهم و عنترة فيهم فقال له أبوه : كر يا عنترة ، فقال عنترة : العبد لا يحسن الكر إنما يحسن الحلاب و الصر ، فقال كر و أنت حر ، فكر و أبلى بلاء حسناً 
يومئذ فادعاه أبوه بعد ذلك و ألحق به نسبه ، و قد بلغ الأمر بهذا الفارس الذي نال حريته بشجاعته أنه دوخ أعداء عبس في حرب داحس و الغبراء الأمر الذي دعا الأصمعي
إلى القول بأن عنترة قد أخذ الحرب كلها في شعره و بأنه من أشعر الفرسان . أما النهاية التي لقيها فارسنا الشاعر فالقول 
فيها مختلف فئة تقول بأن إعصاراً عصف به و هو شيخ هم ( فان ) فمات به و فئة تقول بأنه أغار يوماً على قوم فجرح فمات متأثراً 
بجراحه و لعل القول الثاني هو الأقرب إلى الصحة . بدأ عنترة حياته الأدبية شاعراً مقلاً حتى سابه رجل من بني عبس فذكر سواده 
و سواد أمه و أخوته و عيره بذلك و بأنه لا يقول الشعر ، فرد عنترة المذمة عن نفسه و ابتدر ينشر المعلقة ثم صار بعدها من الشعراء 
و مما لا شك فيه أن حبه لعبلة قد أذكى شاعريته فصار من الفرسان الشعراء



1- هَلْ غَادَرَ الْشُّعَرَاءُ مِنْ مُتَرَدَّمِ ....... أمْ هَل عَرَفْتَ الْدَّارَ بَعْدَ تَوَهُّمِ
2- يَا دارَ عَبْلَةَ بِالَجِوَاءِ تَكَلَّمِي ....... وَعِمِي صَبَاحاً دارَ عَبْلَةَ وَاسْلَمِي
3- فَوَقَفْتُ فِيها نَاقَتي وَكَأَنَّهَا ........... فَدَنٌ لاَ قْضِي حَاجَةَ الُمَتَلِّومِ
4- وَتَحُلُّ عَبْلَةُ بِالَجوَاءِ وَأَهْلُنَا ........... باْلَحزْنِ فَالصَّمَّانِ فَاُلمتَثَلَّمِ
5- حُيِّيتَ مِنْ طَلَلٍ تَقَادَمَ عَهْدُهُ ....... أَقْوَى وَأَقْفَرَ بَعْد أُمِّ الَهيَثْمِ
6- حَلَّتْ بِأَرْضِ الزَّائِرِينَ فَأَصْبَحَتْ .... عَسِراً عَلَيَّ طِلاُبكِ ابْنَةَ مَخْرَمِ
7- عُلِّقْتُها عَرضَاً وَأَقْتُلُ قَوْمَها ........ زَعْماً لَعَمْرُ أَبيكَ لَيْسَ بِمَزْعَمِ
8- وَلَقَدْ نَزَلْتِ فلا تَظُنِّي غَيْرَهُ ......... مِنِّي بِمَنْزِلَةِ الُمحَبِّ الُمكْرَمِ
9- كَيْفَ الَمزَارُ وَقَدْ تَرَبَّعَ أَهْلُها ............. بعُنَيْزَتَيْنِ وَأَهْلُنا بِالغَيْلَمِ
10- إِنْ كُنْتِ أَزْمَعْتِ الْفِراقَ فإِنَّما .......... زَّمتْ رِكابُكُم بلَيْلٍ مُظْلمِ
11- مَا راعَنيْ إِلا حَمُولَةُ أَهْلِها ....... وَسْطَ الدِّيَارِ تَسَفُّ حَبَّ الخِمْخِم
12- فيها أثْنَتَانِ وَأَرْبَعُونَ حَلُوبَةً ........ سُوداً كخَافِيَةِ الْغُرابِ الأَسْحَمِ
13- إِذَ تَسْتَبِيكَ بِذِي غُروبٍ وَاضِحٍ ......... عَذْبٌ مُقَبَّلُهُ لَذِيذِ الَمطْعَمِ
14- وكَأَنَّ فَارَةَ تَاجِرٍ بِقَسِيمَةٍ ........ سَبَقَتْ عَوَارِضَهَا إِلَيْكَ من الْفَمِ
15- أَوْ رَوْضَةً أْنُفاً تَضمَّنَ نَبْتَهَا .......... غَيْثٌ قَلِيلُ الدِّمْنِ لَيْسَ بِمَعْلَمِ
16- جادَتْ عَلَيْهِ كُلُّ بِكْرِ حُرَّةٍ ............ فَتَرَكْنَ كُلَّ قَرارَةٍ كالدِّرْهَمِ
17- سَحًّا وتَسْكاباً فَكُلَّ عَشِيَّةٍ .......... يَجْرِي عَلَيْهَا الَماءُ لَمْ يَتَصَرَّمِ
18- وَخَلا الذبابُ بها فَلَيْسَ بِبارِحٍ ...... غَرِداً كفِعْلِ الْشَّارِبِ الُمتَرَنِّمِ
19- هَزِجاً يَحُكُّ ذِرَاعَهُ بِذِرَاعِهِ ........ قَدْحَ الُمكِبِّ على الزِّنَادِ الأَجْذَمِ
20- تُمسِي وَتُصْبِحُ فَوْقَ ظَهْرِ حَشِيَّةٍ ... وَأَبِيتُ فَوْقَ سَراةِ أَدْهَمَ مُلْجَمِ
21- وَحَشِيَّي سَرْجٌ على عَبْلِ الْشَّوَى .... نَهْدٍ مَراِكلُهُ نَبِيلِ الَمحْزِمِ
22- هَلْ تُبْلِغَنِّي دَارَهَا شَدَنِيَّةٌ ........ لُعِنَتْ بِمَحْرُومِ الشَّرَابِ مُصَرَّمِ
23- خَطَّارَةٌ غِبَّ السُّرَى زَيَّافَةٌ ....... تَطِسُ الإِكامَ بوَخْدِ خُفِّ ميثمِ
24- وكَأَنَّما تَطِسُ الإِكامَ عَشيَّةً ...... بقَرِيبِ بَيْنَ الَمنْسِمَيْنِ مُصَلَّمِ
25- تَأْوِي لَهُ قُلْصُ الْنّعامِ كما أَوَتْ ....... حِزَقٌ يَمانِيَةٌ لأَعْجَمَ طِمْطِمِ
26- يَتْبَعْنَ فُلَّةَ رَأْسِهِ وكَأنَّةُ ........... حِدْجٌ على نَعْشٍ لُهنَّ مُخَيَّمِ
27- صَعْلٍ يَعُودُ بذي الْعُشَيْرَةِ بَيْضَهُ ... كالعبْدِ ذي اّلفَرْوِ الْطويل الأصْلَمِ
28- شَرِبتْ بماءِ الدُّحْرُ ضَيْنِ فأَصْبَحتْ .. زَوْرَاءَ تَنْفِرُ عنْ حِيَاضِ الدَّيْلَمِ
29- وكَأَنَّما تَنْأَى بجانِبِ دَفَّهَا الْـ ... وَحْشِيِّ منْ هَزِجِ الْعشِيِّ مُؤَوَّمِ
30- هِرِّ جَنِيبٍ كُلمّا عَطَفَتْ لَهُ ......... غَضْبَى اتَّقَاهَا باليَدَيْنِ وَبالفَمِ
31- بَرَكَتْ على جَنْبِ الرّداع كأنَّما ... بَرَكتْ على قَصَبٍ أجَشَّ مُهَضَّمِ
32- وكأنَّ رُبَّاً أَو كُحَيْلاً مُعْقَداً .......... حَشَّ الْوَقُودُ بهِ جَواِنبَ قُمقُمِ
33- يَنْبَاع مِنْ ذِفْرَى غضوبٍ جَسْرَةٍ ... زَيَّافَةٍ مِثْلَ الْفَنِيقِ الُمكْدَمِ
34- إِنْ تُغْدِفي دُوني الْقِناعَ فإِنَّنِي ..... طَب بأخْذِ الْفَارِسِ الُمستَلْئِمِ
35- أَثْنِي عَلَيَّ بما عَلِمْتِ فَإِنَّني ........ سَمْحٌ مُخَالَقَتي إِذا لَمْ أُظْلَمِ
36 - وَإِذَا ظُلِمْتُ فَإِنَّ ظُلْمِي بَاسِلٌ .......... مُرٌّ مَذَاقَتُهُ كَطَعْمِ الْعَلْقَمِ
37- ولَقَدْ شَرِبْتُ مِنَ الُمدَامةِ بِعدمَا ... رَكَدَ الَهواجِرُ بالَمشُوفِ الُمْعَلمِ 
38- بِزُجَاجَةٍ صَفْرَاءَ ذَاتِ أَسِرَّةٍ ........ قُرِنَت بأَزْهَرَ في الشَّمالِ مُفَدَّمِ
39- فَإِذا شَرِبْتُ فإِنَّنِي مُسْتَهْلِكٌ ........ مَالي وعِرْضِي وافِرٌ لَمْ يُكْلَمِ
40- وإِذا صَحوْتُ فَما أَقَصِّر عن نَدًى .. وكما عَلِمْتِ شَمَائِلي وتَكَرُّمي
41- وحَلِيلِ غَانِيَةٍ تَركْتُ مُجَدَّلاً .......... تَمكُو فَرِيصَتُهُ كَشِدْقِ الأَعْلَمِ
42- سَبَقَتْ يَدَايَ لَهُ بِعاجِلِ طَعنَةٍ ...... وَرَشَاشِ نَافِذَةٍ كَلَوْنِ الْعَنْدَمِ
43- هَلاَ سأَلْتِ الَخيْلَ يا ابْنَةَ مَالِكٍ ... إِنْ كُنْتِ جَاهِلَةً بِما لَمْ تَعْلَمِي
44- إِذْ لا أَزَالُ على رِحَالَةِ سَابحٍ ............ نَهْدٍ تَعاوَرُةُ الْكمُاةُ مُكَلَّمِ
45- طَوْراً يُجَرِّدُ للطِّعانِ وَتَارَةً .......... يأوِي إِلى حَصْدِ الْقِسيّ عَرَمرَمِ
46- يُخْبِرْكِ مَنْ شَهَدَا لْوقِيعَةَ أَنّني .. أَغْشَى الْوَغَى وَأَعِفُّ عِنْدَ الَمغْنَمِ
47- وَمُدَجَّجٍ كَرِهَ الْكُماةُ يِزَالَهُ ........... لا مُمْعِنٍ هَرَبَاً وَلا مُسْتَسْلِمِ
48- جَادَتْ لَهُ كَفِّي بِعاجِلِ طَعْنَةٍ ......... بُمثَقفٍ صَدْقِ الْكُعوبِ مُقَوَّمِ
49- فَشَكَكْتُ بالرُّمْحِ الأَصَمِّ ثيابَهُ ..... لَيْسَ الْكَرِيمُ على القَنَا بُمحَرَّمِ
50- فَتَرَكتُهُ جَزَرَ الْسٍّبَاعِ يَنُشْنَهُ ......... بَقْضُمْنَ حُسْنَ بنانِهِ وَالِمعْصَمِ
51- وَمِشَكِّ سابِغَةٍ هَتَكْتُ فُروجَهَا ... بالسَّيْفِ عن حامي الَحقيقَةِ مُعْلِم
52- رَبِذٍ يَداهُ بالقِدَاحِ إِذا شَتَا ............... هَتَّاكِ غَايَاتِ التِّجَارِ مُلَوَّمِ
53- لَمَّا رَآني قَدْ نَزَلْتٌ أُرِيدُهُ ................. أَبْدَي نَوَاِجذَهُ لِغَيْرِ تَبَسُّمِ
54- عَهْدِي بِهِ مَدَّ النّهَارِ كأنَّما .......... خُضِبَ الْبَنَانُ وَرَأْسُهُ بالعِظْلِمِ
55- فَطَعَنْتُهُ بالرُّمْحِ ثُمَّ عَلَوْتُهُ ............ بِمُهَنَّدٍ صَافي الحَدِيدَةِ مْحِذَمِ
56- بَطَلٍ كَأَنَّ ثِيابَهُ في سَرْحَةٍ ....... يُحذَى نِعَالَ السَّبْتِ ليْسَ بتَوْأَمِ
57- يا شاةَ ما قَنَصٍ لِمَنْ حَلّتْ لَهُ ...... حَرُمَتْ عَلَيَّ وَلَيْتَها لم تَحْرُمِ
58- فَبَعَثْتُ جَارِيَتي فقُلْتُ لها اذْهَبي .. فَتَجَسَّسي أَخْبَارَهَا ليَ وَاعْلَمِي
59- قاَلتْ رَأَيْتُ مِنَ الأَعادِي غِرَّةً ...... وَالشَّاةُ مُمْكِنَةٌ لِمنْ هُوَ مُرْتَمِ
60- وكأَنّما الْتَفَتَتْ بِجِيدِ جَدَايَةٍ ............ رَشَا منَ الْغِزْلانِ حُرٍّ أَرْثَمِ
61- نُبِّئْتُ عمْراً غَيْرَ شاكِرِ نِعْمَتي .... وَالْكُفْرُ مَخَبَثَةٌ لِنَفْسِ الُمْنعِمِ
62- وَلَقَدْ حَفِظتُ وَصَاةَ عِّميَ بالضُّحى ... إِذ تقلِصُ الشفَتَانِ عن وَضَحِ الْفَمِ
63- في حَوْمَةِ اَلجرْبِ الّتي لا تشْتَكي .. غَمراتِهَا الأبْطالُ غَيْرَ تَغَمْغُمِ
64- إِذْ يَتَّفُونَ بَي الأَسِنَّةَ لم أخِمْ ........ عنها وَلكِنِّي تَضَايَقَ مُقْدَمي
65- لمّا رَأَيْتُ الْقوْمَ أَقْبَلَ جَمْعُهمْ .......... يَتَذامَرُونَ كَرَرْتُ غيرَ مُذَّممِ
66- يَدُعونَ عَنْتَرَ وَالرِّماحُ كأنّها .......... أَشْطانُ بئْرٍ في لَبَانٍ الادْهَمِ
67- ما زِلْتُ أَرْمِيهمْ بثُغْرَةِ نَحْرِهِ .......... وَلَبَانِهِ حتى تَسَرْ َبَل بالدَّمِ
68- فازْوَرَّ مِنْ وَقْع الْقنَا بلَبَانِهِ .............. وشَكا إِلَيَّ بِعَبْرَةٍ وَتَحَمْحُمِ
69- لَوْ كانَ يَدْرِي مَا اُلمحاوَرَةُ أشْتَكَى .. وَلَكَانَ لَوْ عَلِمَ الْكَلامَ مُكَلِّمِي
70- ولَقَدْ شَفَى نَفْسي وَأَذْهَبَ سُقْمَهَا .. قِيلُ الْفَوارِسِ وَيكَ عَنتَرَ أَقْدِمِ
71- وَالَخيْلُ تَقْتَحِمُ الَخبَارَ عَوَابِساً ....... من بينِ شَيْظَمَةٍ وَآخرَ شَيْظَمِ
72- ذُلُلٌ رِكابي حَيْثُ شِئْتُ مُشايعِي .......... لُبِّي وَأَحْفِزُهُ بأَمْرٍ مُبْرَمِ
73- وَلَقَدْ خَشِيتُ بأَنْ أَمُوتَ وَلمْ تَدُرْ .. لِلْحَرْبِ دَائِرَةٌ على ابْنَي ضَمْضَمِ
74- الشَّاتِميْ عِرضِي وَلَمْ أَشْتِمْهُما .... وَالْنَّاذِرَيْنِ إِذا لَمَ الْقَهُما دَمي
75- إِنْ يَفْعَلا فَلَقَدْ تَرَكْتُ أَبَاهُمَا ......... جَزَرَ السِّبَاعِ وَكُلِّ نَسْرٍ قَشْعَمِ

----------


## سحر الليالي

*** معلقة عمرو بن كلثوم ***

هذه المعلقة هي الخامسة في المعلقات و تعتبر من أغنى الشعر الجاهلي بالعناصر الملحمية و الفوائد التاريخية و الاجتماعية 
و أما مقياس جمالها الغني فهو ما تحركه لدى سماعها في النفس من نبض الحماسة و شعور العزة و الاندفاع . 
أما الشاعر عمرو بن كلثوم فهو من قبيلة تغلب كان أبوه كلثوم سيد تغلب و أمه ليلى بنت المهلهل المعروف ( بالزير ) و في هذا الجو من الرفعة 
و السؤدد نشأ الشاعر شديد الإعجاب بالنفس و بالقوم أنوفاً عزيز الجانب ، فساد قومه و هو في الخامسة عشرة من عمره تقع 
معلقة ابن كلثوم في ( 100 ) بيت أنشأ الشاعر قسماً منها في حضرة عمرو بن هند ملك الحيرة و كانت تغلب قد انتدبت الشاعر للذود عنها
حين احتكمت إلى ملك الحيرة ، لحل الخلاف الناشب بين قبيلتي بكر و تغلب ، و كان ملك الحيرة ( عمرو بن هند ) أيضاً . 
مزهواً بنفسه و قد استشاط عضباً حين وجد أن الشاعر لا يقيم له ورناً و لم يرع له حرمة و مقاماً فعمد إلى حيلة يذله بها فأرسل ( عمرو بن هند ) إلى عمرو بن كلثوم ( يستزيره ) 
و أن يزير معه أمه ففعل الشاعر ذلك و كان ملك الحيرة قد أوعز إلى أمه أن تستخدم ليلى أم الشاعر و حين طلبت منها أن تناولها الطبق قالت ليلى : لتقم صاحبة الحاجة إلى حاجتها . . . . ثم صاحت ( واذلاه ) يالتغلب ! فسمعها ابنها عمرو بن كلثوم فوثب إلى سيف معلق بالرواق 
فضرب به رأس عمرو بن هند ملك الحيرة و على إثر قتل الملك نظم الشاعر القسم الثاني من المعلقة و زاده عليها . 
( و هي منظومة على البحر الوافر ) و من أطرف ما ذكر عن المعلقة أن بني تغلب كباراً و صغاراً كانوا يحفظونها و يتغنون بها
زمناً طويلاً . توفي الشاعر سنة نحو ( 600 ) للميلاد بعد أن سئم الأيام و الدهر.


1- أَلا هُبِّي بصَحْنِكِ فَاصْبَحينا ............. وَلا تُبْقِي خُمورَ الأَندَرِينا
2- مُشَعْشَعَةً كانَّ الحُصَّ فيها ....... إِذا ما الماءُ خالَطَها سَخِينا
3- تَجُورُ بذي اللُّبَانَةِ عَنْ هَوَاهُ .......... إِذا مَا ذاقَها حَتَّى يَلِينا
4- تَرَى الّلحِزَ الشّحيحَ إِذا أُمِرَّتْ ............ عَلَيْهِ لمِالِهِ فيها مُهينا 
5- صَبَنْتِ الْكَأْسَ عَنّا أُمَّ عَمْرٍو ...... وكانَ الْكَأْسُ مَجْراها الْيَمِينا
6- وَمَا شَرُّ الثّلاثَةِ أُمَّ عَمْروٍ ............ بِصاحِبِكِ الّذِي لا تصْبَحِينا
7- وَكَأسٍ قَدْ شَرِبْتُ بِبَعْلَبَكِّ ...... وَأُخْرَى في دِمَشْقَ وَقَاصِرِينا
8- وَإِنَّا سَوْفَ تُدْرِكُنا الَمنَايَا ................ مُقَدَّرَةً لَنا وَمُقَدِّرِينا
9- قِفِي قَبْلَ التَّفَرُّقِ يَا ظَعِينا ............ نُخَبِّرْكِ الْيَقِينَ وَتُخْبِرِينا
10- قِفِي نَسْأَلْكِ هَلْ أَحْدَثْتِ صِرْماً .... لِوَ شْكِ الْبَيْنِ أَمْ خُنْتِ اْلأَمِينَا
11- بِيَوْمِ كَرِيهَةٍ ضَرْباً وَطَعْناً ............ أَقَرَّ بِهِ مَواليكِ الْعُيُونا
12- وَإِنَّ غَداً وإِنَّ الْيَوْمَ رَهْنٌ .. ................ وَبَعْدَ غَدٍ بِما لا تَعْلَمِينا
13- تُرِيكَ إِذا دَخَلْتَ عَلى خَلاءٍ ............ وَقَدْ أَمِنَتْ عُيُونَ الْكَاشِحِينَا
14- ذِرَاعَي عَيْطَلٍ أَدْمَاءَ بَكْرٍ ................ هِجَانِ اللَّوْنِ لَمْ تَقْرَأ جَنِينَا
15- وَثَدْياً مِثْلَ حُقِّ الْعَاجِ رَخْصاً ............ حَصَاناً مِنْ أَكُفِّ الّلامِسِينا
16- وَمَتْنَيْ لَدْنَةٍ سَمَقَتْ وَطَالَتْ ................ رَوَادِفُها تَنُوءُ بِما وَلِينا
17- وَمَأْكَمةً يَضِيقُ الْبَابُ عَنْها .............. وَكَشْحاً قَدْ جُنِنْتُ بِهِ جُنُونا
18- وَسَارِيَتَيْ بِلَنْطٍ أَوْ رُخامٍ .................. يَرِنُّ خَشَاشُ حَلْيِهِما رَنِينا
19- فَما وَجَدْتْ كَوَجْدِي أُمُّ َسْقبٍ .................. أَضَلَّتْهُ فَرَجَّعَتِ الَحنِينا
20- وَلا شَمْطَاءُ لَمْ يَتْرُكْ شَقاها ................ لَها مِنْ تِسْعَةٍ إِلا جَنِينا
21- تَذَكَّرْتُ الصِّبَا وَاشْتَقْتُ لَمَّا ................ رَأَيْتُ حُمُولَهَا أُصُلاً حُدِينا
22- فَأَعْرَضَتِ الْيَمامَةُ وَأشْمَخَرَّتْ ................ كأَسْيَافٍ بِأَيْدِي مُصْلَتِينَا
23- أَبَا هِنْدٍ فَلا تَعْجَلْ عَلَيْنا ...................... وَأَنْظِرْنا نُخَبِّرْكَ الْيَقِينا
24- بأَنَّا نُورِدُ الرَّايَاتِ بِيضاً ...................... وَنُصْدِرُهُنَّ حُمْراً قَدْ رَوِينا
25- وَأَيَّامِ لَنَا عزِّ طِوَالٍ .................... عَصَيْنا الَملْكَ فيهَا أَنْ نَدِينا
26- وَسَيِّدِ مَعْشَر قَدْ تَوَّجُوهُ ............ بِتَاجِ الُملْكِ يَحْمِي الُمْحَجرِينا
27- تَرَكْنا الَخيْلَ عَاكِفَةً عَلَيْهِ .................. مُقَلَّدَةً أَعِنَّتَها صُفُونا
28- وَأَنْزَلْنا الْبُيُوتَ بِذِي طُلُوحٍ .......... إِلَى الشَّامَاتِ تَنْفِي الُموِعدِينا
29- وَقَدْ هَرَّتْ كلابُ الَحيِّ مِنَّا .............. وَشَذَّ ْبنا قَتادَةَ مَنَ يَلِينا
30- مَتَى نَنْقُلْ إِلى قَوْمٍ رَحَانا .............. يَكُونُوا فِي الِّلقَاءِ لَها طَحِينا
31- يَكُونُ ثِفَاُلهَا شَرْقِيَّ نَجْدٍ ................ وَلَهْوَتُها قُضاعَةَ أَجْمَعينا
32- نَزَلْتُمْ مَنْزِلَ الأَضْيَافِ مِنَّا .............. فَأعْجَلْنا الْقِرَى أَنْ تَشْتِمُونا
33- قَرَيْنَاكُمْ فَعَجَّلْنا قِرَاكُمْ ................ قُبَيْلَ الصُّبْحِ مِرْدَاةً طَحُونا
34- نَعُمُّ أُنَاسَنا وَنَعِفُّ عَنْهُمْ .............. وَنَحْمِلُ عَنْهُمُ مَا حَمَّلُونا
35- نُطَاعِنُ مَا تَراخَى النّاسُ عَنَّا ........ وَنَضْرِبُ بِالسُّيُوفِ إِذَا غُشِينا
36- بِسُمْرٍ مِنْ قَنا الَخطِّيِّ لُدْنٍ .............. ذَوَابِلَ أَوْ بِبِيضٍ يَخْتَلِينا
37- كأَنَّ جَمَاجِمَ الأَبطَالِ فِيها ................ وَسُوقٌ بِالأَمَاعِزِ يَرْتَمِينا
38- نَشُقُّ بِهَا رُؤُوسَ الْقَوْمِ شَقا ............... وَنَخْتَلِبُ الرِّقَابَ فَتَخْتَلينا
39- وَإِنُّ الضِّعْنَ بَعْدَ الْضِّعْنِ يَبْدُو ............ عَلَيْكَ وَيُخْرِجُ الدَّاءَ الدَّفِينا
40- وَرِثْنا الَمجْدَ قَدْ عَلَمِتْ مَعَدٌّ ............... نُطَاعِنُ دُونَهُ حَتَّى يَبِينا
41- وَنَحْنُ إِذا عِمادُ الْحَيِّ خَرَّتْ .......... عَنِ الأَحْفَاضِ نَمْنَعُ مَنْ يَلينا
42- نَجُدُّ رُؤُوسَهُمْ فِي غَيْرِ بِرٍّ .................... فَما يَدْرُونَ مَاذا يَتَّقُونا
43- كأَنَّ سُيُوفَنا مِنّا وَمِنْهُم ..................... مَخَارِيقٌ بِأَيْدِي لاعِبِينا
44- كانَّ ثِيابَنا مِنّا وَمِنْهُمُ .................... خُضِبْنَ بِأُرْجُوانٍ أَوْ طُلِينا
45- إِذا ما عَيَّ بالإِسْنافِ حَيٌّ ............... مِنَ الَهوْلِ الُمَشَّبهِ أَنْ يَكُونا
46- نَصَبْنا مِثْلَ رَهْوَةَ ذَاتَ حَدِّ .................... مُحَافَظَةً وكُنّا الْسّابِقِينا
47- بِشُبَّانٍ يَرَوْنَ الْقَتْلَ مَجْداً ................ وَشِيبٍ في الُحرُوبِ مُجَرَّبِينا
48- حُدَيَّا النّاسِ كُلّهِمُ جَمِيعاً .................... مُقَارَعَةً بَنيهِمْ عَنْ بَنِينا
49- فَأَمَّا يَوْمَ خَشْيَتِنا عَلَيْهِمْ ..................... فَتُصْبِحُ خَيْلُنا عُصَباً نُبِينا
50- وَأَمَّا يَوْمَ لا نَخْشَى عَلَيْهِمْ ..................... فَنُمْعِنُ غَارَةً مُتَلَبِّبِينا
51- بِرَأْسٍ مِنْ بَني جُشَمِ بْنِ بَكْرٍ ............... نَدُقُّ بِهِ السُّهُولَةَ وَالُحزُنَا
52- أَلا لا يَعْلَمُ الأَقْوامُ أَنَّا ........................ تَضَعْضعْنا وَأَنَّا قَدُ وَنِينا
53- أَلا لا يَجْهَلَنْ أَحَدٌ عَلَيْنَا ............... فَنَجْهَلُ فَوْقَ جَهْلِ الَجاهِلِينا
54- بأيِّ مَشِيئَة عَمْرَو بْنَ هِنْدٍ ............... نَكُونُ لِقِيلِكُمْ فيها قَطينا
55- بأَيِّ مَشِيئَة عَمْرَو بْنَ هِنْدٍ ............... تُطيع بِنا الْوُشَاةَ وَتَزْدَرِينا
56- تَهَدَّدْنا وَأَوْعِدْنَا رُوَيْداً ......................... مَتى كُنّا لأُمِّكَ مَقْتَوِينا
57- فَإِنَّ قَنَاتَنا يا عَمْرُو أَعْيَتْ ............... عَلى الأَعْدَاءِ قَبْلَكَ أَنْ تَلِينا
58- إِذا عَضَّ الثِّقافُ بها اشْمأَزَّتْ ............... وَوَلَّتْهُ عَشَوْزَنَةً زَبُونا
59- عَشَوْزَنَةً إِذا انْقَلَبَتْ أَرَنَّتْ .......... تَشُجُّ قَفَا الُمثَقِّفِ وَالَجبِينا
60- فَهَلْ حُدِّثْتَ في جُشَمِ بْنِ بَكْرٍ .......... بِنَقْصٍ في خُطُوبِ الأَوَّلِينا
61- وَرِثْنا مَجْدَ عَلْقَمَةَ بنِ سَيْفٍ ............... أَباحَ لَنَا حُصُونَ الَمجْدِ دِينا
62- وَرِثْتُ مُهَلْهِلاً وَالْخَيرَ مِنْهُ .................... زُهَيْراً نِعْمَ ذُخْرِ الذّاخِرينا
63- وَعَتَّاباً وَكُلْثُوماً جَمِيعاً .................... بِهِمْ نِلْنا تُراثَ الأكْرَمِينا
64- وَذا الْبُرَةِ الَّذِي حُدِّثْتَ عَنْهُ ............... بِهِ نُحْمَى وَنَحْمِي الُمحْجَرينا
65- وَمِنَّا قَبْلَةُ الْسّاعِي كُلَيْبٌ .................... فأيُّ الَمجْدِ إِلا قَدْ وَلِينا
66- مَتَى نَعْقِدْ قَرِينَتَنا بِحَبْلٍ .................... تَجُذَّ الْحَبْلَ أَوْ تَقِصِ الْقَرِينا
67- وَنُوَجدُ نَحْنُ أَمْنَعَهُمْ ذِمَاراً .................... وَأَوْفاهُمْ إِذا عَقَدُوا يَمينا
68- وَنَحْنُ غَداةَ أُوِقدَ في خَزَازَى ............... رَفَدْنَا فَوْقَ رِفْدِ الرافِدِينا
69- وَنَحْنُ الَحابِسُونَ بِذِي أَرَاطَى ............... تَسَفُّ الجِلّةُ الْخُورُ الدَّرِينا
70- وَنَحْنُ الْحَاِكُمونَ إِذا أُطِعْنا .................... وَنَحْنُ الْعَازِمُونَ إِذا عُصِينا
71- وَنحْنُ التَّارِكُونَ لِما سَخِطْنا ................... وَنَحْنُ الآخِذُونَ لِما رَضِينا
72- وَكُنَّا الأَيْمَنِينَ إِذا الْتَقَيْنا ...................... وَكاَنَ الأَيْسَرِينَ بَنُو أَبِينا
73- فَصَالُوا صَوْلَةً فِيمَنْ يَلِيهِمْ .................... وَصُلْنا صَوْلَةً فيمَنْ يَلِينا
74- فآبُوا بالنِّهابِ وبالسَّبايا ......................... وَإِبْنا بالُمُلوكِ مُصَفَّدِينا
75- إِلَيْكُمْ يا بَني بَكْرٍ إِلَيْكُم ......................... أَلَمَّا تَعْرِفُوا مِنَّا الْيَقِينا
76- أَلَمَّا تَعْلَمُوا مِنّا وَمِنْكم ......................... كَتَائِبَ يَطَّعِنَّ وَيَرْتَمِينا
77- عَلَيْنا الْبَيْضُ وَالْيَلَبُ الْيَماني .................... وَأَسْيَافٌ يَقُمْنَ وَيَنْحَنِينا
78- عَلَيْنا كُلُّ سَابِغَةٍ دِلاصٍ ................. تَرَى فَوْقَ النِّطاقِ لها غُضونا
79- إِذا وُضِعَتْ عَنِ الأَبْطالِ يَوْماً ............... رَأَيْتَ لَها جُلودَ الْقَوْمِ جُونا
80- كأَنَّ عُضُونَهُنَّ مُتُونُ غَدْر .................... تُصَفِّقُهَا الرِّيَاحُ إِذا جَرَيْنا
81- وَتََحْمِلُنا غَداةَ الرَّوْعِ جُرْدٌ .................... عُرِفْنَ لَنا نَقَائِذَ وَافْتُلِينا
82- وَرَدْنَ دَوَارِعاً وَخَرَجْنَ شُعْثاً .................... كامثال الرِّصائِعِ قَدْ بَلِينا
83- وَرِثْناهُنَّ عَنْ آبَاءِ صِدْقٍ ......................... وَنُورِثُها إِذا مُتْنا بَنِيْنا
84- عَلى آثَارِنَا بِيضٌ حِسانٌ .................... نُحَاذِرُ أَنْ تُقَسَّمَ أَوْ تَهونا
85- أَخذْن عَلى بُعُولَتِهِنَّ عَهْداً .................... إِذَا لاقُوْا كَتَائِبَ مُعْلِمِينَا
86- لَيَسْتَلِبُنَّ أَفْرَاساً وَبِيضاً .................... وَأَسْرَى فِي الْحَدِيدِ مُقَرَّنِيناً
87- تَرَانَا بَارِزِينَ وَكُلُّ حَيِّ ......................... قَدِ اتَّخَذُوا مَخَافَتَنا قَرِينا
88- إِذا مارُحْنَ يَمْشِينَ الُهوَيْنَى ............ كَما اضْطَرَبَتْ مُتُونُ الشَّارِبِينا
89- يَقُتْنَ جِيادَنَا وَيَقُلْنَ لَسْتُمْ ....................... بُعُولَتَنَا إِذَا لَمْ تَمْنَعونا
90- ظَعائِنَ مِنْ بَني جشَمِ بِنِ بَكْرٍ .......... خَلَطْنَ بِميسَمٍ حَسَباً وَدِينا
91- وَمَا مَنَعَ الْظَّعائِنَ مِثْلُ ضَرْبٍ .......... تَرَى مِنْهُ الْسَّواعِدَ كالقُلِينا
92- كأَنَّا وَالْسُّيُوفُ مُسَلَّلاتٌ ............... وَلَدْنا الْنَّاسَ طُرَّا أَجْمَعِينا
93- يُدَهْدُونَ الرُّؤُوسَ كما تُدَهْدِي ............... حَزَاوِرَةٌ بأَبْطَحِهَا الْكُرِينا
94- وَقَدْ الُمطْعِمُونَ إِذَا قَدَرْنَا ......................... وَأَنَّا الُمهْلِكُونَ إِذَا ابْتُلِينا
95- بِأَنّا الُمطْعِمُونَ إِذَا قَدَرْنَا ......................... وَأَنَّا الُمهْلِكُونَ إِذَا ابْتُلِينا
96- وَأَنَّا الَمانِعُونَ لِما أَرَدْنا ......................... وَأَنَّا الْنَّازِلُونَ بِحَيْثُ شِينا
97- وَأَنّا التَّارِكُونَ إِذَا سَخِطْنَا ......................... وَأَنّا الآخِذُونَ إِذَا رَضِينا
98- وَأَنّا الْعَاصِمُونَ إِذَا أُطِعْنْا .................... وَأَنّا الْعازِمُونَ إِذَا عُصِينا
99- وَنَشْرَبُ إِنْ وَرَدْنَا الَماءَ صَفْواً .......... وَيَشْرَبُ غَيْرُنَا كَدِراً وَطِينا
100- أَلا أَبْلِغْ بَني الْطَّمَّاحِ عَنَّا .................... وَدُعْمِيًّا فَكَيْفَ وَجَدْتُمونا
101-إِذَا مَا الَملْكُ سَامَ الْنَّاسَ خَسْفاً ............... أَبَيْنا أَنْ نُقِرَّ الذُّلَّ فِينا
102- مَلاَنا الْبَرَّ حَتَّى ضَاقَ عَنَّا .................... وَمَاءَ الْبَحْرِ نَمَلؤُهُ سَفِينا
103- إِذا بَلَغَ الْفِطَامَ لَنا صَبِيٌّ .................... تَخِرُّ لَهُ الْجَبابِرُ ساجِدِينا

----------


## سحر الليالي

*** معلقة طرفة بن العبد ***

هو عمرو بن العبد الملقب ( طرفة ) من بني بكر بن وائل ، ولد حوالي سنة 543 في البحرين من أبوين شريفين 
و كان له من نسبه ما يحقق له هذه الشاعرية فجده و أبوه و عماه المرقشان و خاله المتلمس 
كلهم شعراء مات أبوه و هو بعد حدث فكفله أعمامه إلا أنهم أساؤوا تريبته و ضيقوا عليه فهضموا 
حقوق أمه و ما كاد طرفة يفتح عينيه على الحياة حتى قذف بذاته في أحضانها يستمتع بملذاتها فلها و سكر و لعب
و أسرف فعاش طفولة مهملة لاهية طريدة راح يضرب في البلاد حتى بلغ أطراف جزيرة العرب ثم عاد إلى قومه 
يرعى إبل معبد أخيه ثم عاد إلى حياة اللهو بلغ في تجواله 
بلاط الحيرة فقربه عمرو بن هند فهجا الملك فأوقع الملك به مات مقتولاً و هو دون الثلاثين من عمره سنة 569 . من آثاره : ديوان شعر أشهر ما فيه المعلقة 
نظمها الشاعر بعدما لقيه من ابن عمه من سوء المعاملة و ما لقيه من ذوي قرباه من الاضطهاد في المعلقة ثلاثة أقسام كبرى 
( 1 ) القسم الغزالي من ( 1 ـ 10 ) ـ ( 2 ) القسم الوصفي ( 11 ـ 44 ) ـ ( 3 ) القسم الإخباري ( 45 ـ 99 ) . 
و سبب نظم المعلقة ( إذا كان نظمها قد تم دفعة واحدة فهو ما لقيه من ابن عمه من تقصير و إيذاء و بخل و أثرة و التواء عن المودة 
و ربما نظمت القصيدة في أوقات متفرقة فوصف الناقة الطويل ينم على أنه وليد التشرد و وصف اللهو و العبث يرجح أنه نظم 
قبل التشرد و قد يكون عتاب الشاعر لابن عمه قد نظم بعد الخلاف بينه و بين أخيه معبد . شهرة المعلقة و قيمتها : بعض النقاد 
فضلوا معلقة طرفة على جميع الشعر الجاهلي لما فيها من الشعر الإنساني ـ العواصف المتضاربة ـ الآراء في الحياة ـ و الموت 
جمال الوصف ـ براعة التشبيه ، و شرح لأحوال نفس شابة و قلب متوثب . في الخاتمة ـ يتجلى لنا طرفة شاعراً جليلاً من فئة 
الشبان الجاهليين ففي معلقته من الفوائد التاريخية الشيء الكثير كما صورت ناحية واسعة من أخلاق العرب الكريمة و تطلعنا 
على ما كان للعرب من صناعات و ملاحة و أدوات ... و في دراستنا لمعلقته ندرك ما فيها من فلسفة شخصية 
و من فن و تاريخ


1-لخِولة أَطْلالٌ بِيَرْقَةِ ثَهْمَدِ ........... تَلُوحُ كَبَاقي الْوَشْمِ في طَاهِرِ الْيَدِ 
2 - وُقُوفاً بِهَا صَحْبي عَلَيَّ مطِيَّهُمْ ......... يَقُولُونَ لا تَهْلِكْ أَسَىً وَتَجَلَّدِ 
3 -كأنَّ حُدُوجَ الَمْالِكِيَّةِ غُدْوَةً ............. خَلا يا سَفِين بِالنَّوَاصِفِ مِنْ دَدِ 
4 -عَدُو لِيَّةٌ أَوْ مِنْ سَفِينِ ابْنِ يَامِنٍ ......... يَجُوز بُهَا الْمّلاحُ طَوراً وَيَهْتَدِي 
5 -يَشُقُّ حَبَابَ الَماءِ حَيْزُ ومُها بها ......... كما قَسَمَ التِّرْبَ الْمَفايِلُ باليَدِ 
6 -وفِي الَحيِّ أَخْوَى يَنْفُضُ المرْ دَشادِنٌ ......... مُظَاهِرِ سُمْطَيْ لُؤْلؤٍ وَزَبَرْجَدِ 
7 -خَذُولٌ تُراعي رَبْرَباً بِخَميلَةٍ ............... تَنَاوَلُ أَطْرَافَ الَبريرِ وَتَرْتَدِي 
8 - وَتَبْسِمُ عَنْ أَلْمى كأَنَّ مُنَوّراً ........... تَخَلَّلَ حُرَّ الرَّمْلِ دِعْصٍ لَهُ نَدِ 
9 -سَقَتْهُ إِيَاُة الشَّمْس إِلا لِثَاتِهِ ............. أُسِفّ وَلَمْ تَكْدِمْ عَلَيْهِ بإثْمدِ 
10 -وَوَجْهٌ كأنَّ الشَّمْسَ أَلفَتْ رِداءَهَا ......... عَلَيْهِ نَقِيُّ اللَّوْنِ لَمْ يَتَخَدَّدِ 
11 -وَإِني لاُ مْضِي الَهمَّ عِنْدَ احْتِضَارِهِ ......... بِعَوْجَاءَ مِرْقَالٍ تَرُوحُ وَتَغْتَدِي 
12 -أَمونٍ كأَلْوَاحِ الإِرانِ نَصَأتُها ............... على لاحِبٍ كأَنّهُ ظَهْرُ بُرْجُدِ 
13 -جَمَاِليَّةٍ وَجْنَاءَ تَرْدي كَأنَّها ................. سَفَنجَةٌ تَبْري لأَزْعَرَ أَرْبَدِ 
14 -تُبارِي عِتَاقاً ناجِياتٍ وَأَتْبَعَتْ ............... وَظيفاً وَظيفاً فَوْقَ مَوْرٍ مُعَبَّرِ 
15 -تَرَبَّعَتِ الْقُفّيْنِ فِي الشَّوْلِ تَرْتَعِي ......... حَدَائِقَ مَوْليَّ الاسِرَّةِ أَغْيَدِ 
16 -تَرِيعُ إِلىَ صَوْتِ الُمهِيبِ وَتَتَّقي ......... بذي خُصَلٍ رَوْعَاتِ أَكلَفَ مُلْبِدِ 
17 -كَأنَّ جنَاحَيْ مَضْرَ حيِّ تَكَنَّفَا ...... حِفا فيهِ شُكّا في العَسِيبِ بِمسْرَدِ 
18-فَطَوْراً بهِ خَلْفَ الزّميلِ وَتَارَةً ......... على حَشَفٍ كالشَّنّ ذاوٍ مُجَدَّدِ 
19 -لها فَخِذَانِ أُكمِلَ النَّحْضُ فيهما ......... كأنّهما بابا مُنيفٍ مُمَرَّدِ 
20 -وَطَيِّ مُحالٍ كالَحنيّ خُلُوفُهُ ............. وَأجْرِنَةٌ لُزَّتْ بدَأْيٍ مُنَضَّدِ 
21 -كأنّ كِناسَيْ ضَالَةٍ يُكْنِفانِها ......... وَأَطْرَ قِسِيِّ تَحْتَ صُلْبٍ مُؤَبَّدِ 
22 -لها مِرْفَقَانِ أَفْتَلانِ كأنّها ............... تَمُرُّ بِسَلْمَيْ داِلجٍ مُتَشَدِّدِ 
23 -كقَنْطَرَةِ الرُّوِميّ أَقْسَمَ ربّها ............. لَتُكْتَنَفَنْ حتى تُشادَ بِقَرْمَدِ 
24 -صُهابِيّةُ الْعُثْنُونِ مُو جَدَةُ الْقَرَا ......... بعيدةُ وَخْدِ الرّجْلِ مَوّارَةُ اليَدِ 
25 -أُمِرَّتْ يَدَاها فَتْلَ شَزْرٍ وأُجْنِحَتْ ......... لها عَضُداها في سَقيفٍ مُسَنَّدِ 
26 -جَنُوحٌ دِفَاقٌ عَنْدَلٌ ثمَّ أُفْرِعَتْ ......... لها كتِفَاها في مُعالي مُصَعَّدِ 
27 -كأَنَّ عُلوبَ النَّسْعِ في دَأَيَاتِها ....... مَوَارِدُ من خَلْقاءَ في ظهرِ قَرْدَدِ 
28 -تَلاقَى وَأَحْياناً تَبينُ كأنّها ............. بَنائِقُ غَرِّ في قَميصٍ مُقَدَّدِ 
29 -وَأَتْلَغُ نَهَّاضٌ صَعَّدَتْ بِهِ ............... كسُكّانِ بُوِصيِّ بِدْجِلَةَ مُصْعِدِ 
30 -وَجُمْجُمَةٌ مِثْلُ الْعَلاةِ كأنّما ......... وَعى الُمْلَتقى منها إِلى حرْفِ مِبْرَدِ 
31 -وَخَد كقِرْطاسِ الشّآمي ومِشْفَرٌ ......... كسِبْتِ الْيَماني قَدُّهُ لم يُجَرَّدِ 
32 -وَعَيْنَانِ كالَماوِيَتَيْنِ اسْتَكَنّتا ......... بكهفَي حجَاجَي صَخْرَةٍ قلْتِ مَوْرِدِ 
33 -طَحورانِ عُوّارَ الْقَذَى فَتَراهُما ......... كمِكْحَلَتَيْ مذعورَةٍ أُمِّ فَرْقَدِ 
34 -وَصَادِفَتَا سَمْعِ التَّوَجُّسِ للسُّرى ......... لِهَجْسٍ خَفِيٍّ أَوْ لِصَوْتٍ مُنَدِّدِ 
35 -مُوَلّلتانِ تَعْرِف الْعِتْقَ فيهِما ......... كسامِعَتَيْ شاةٍ بحَوْمَلَ مُفْرَدِ 
36 -وَأرْوَعُ نَبَّاضٌ أَحدُّ مُلَمْلمٌ ............. كمِرْداةِ صَخْرٍ في صَفِيحٍ مُصَمَّدِ 
37 -وَأَعْلَمُ مَخْرُوتٌ من اْلأَنفِ مارِنٌ ......... عَتيقٌ متى تَرْجُمْ به اْلأَرْضَ تَزْددِ 
38 -وَإِنْ شئتُ لم تُرْقِلْ وَإِنْ شئتُ أَرْقَلَتْ ......... مَخَافَةَ مَلْوِيِّ مِنَ الْقَدِّ مُحْصَدِ 
39 -وَإِنْ شئتُ سلمى وَاسطَ الكورِ رَأسهَا ......... وَعامَتْ بضَبْعَيها نجاءَا الخَفَيْدَدِ 
40 -على مِثْلِهَا أَمْضي إِذَا قالَ صاحبي، ......... أَلا لَيْتَني أَفديكَ منها وَأفْتَدي 
41 -وَجاشَتْ إِلَيْهِ النَّفْسُ خَوفْاً وَخاَله ......... مُصَاباً وَلَوْ أمْسَى على غيرِ مَرْصَدِ 
42 -إِذَا الْقَوْمُ قالوا مَنْ فَتًىِ خلْتُ أَنَّني ......... عُنِيتُ فلَم أَكْسَلْ وَلَمْ أَتَبَلَّدِ
43 -أَحلْتُ عَلَيْها بالقطيع فأجِذَمَت ........... وَقَدْ خَبَّ آلُ اْلأَمْعَزِ اُلمتوَقِّدَّ 
44 -فَذالتْ كما ذالتْ وَليدَة مَجْلِسٍ ......... تُرِي رَبَّهَا أَذيالَ سَحلٍ مَمددِ 
45 -وَلَسْتُ بِحَلاَّلِ التِّلاعِ مَخافَةً ......... وَلكِنْ متى يَسْتَرْفِدِ الْقَوْمُ أَرْفِدِ 
46 -فَإِنْ تَبْغِني في حَلْقَةِ القَوْمِ تلِقَني ......... وَإِنْ تَلْتَمِسْني في الَحْوَانِيتِ تَصْطَدِ 
47 -وَإِنْ يَلْتَقِ الَحْيُّ الَجْمِيعُ تُلاِقني ......... إِلى ذِرْوَةِ البَيْتِ الشَّرِيفِ الُمصَمَّدِ 
48 -نَدَامايَ بيضٌ كالنجوم وَقَيْنَةٌ ......... تَرُوحُ عَليْنَا بينَ بُرْدٍ وَمَجْسَدِ 
49 -رَحيبٌ قِطَابُ الَجْيْبِ منْهَا رَقِيقةٌ ......... بِجَسِّ النَّدامَى بَضَّةُ اُلمتَجَردِ 
50 -إِذَا نَحْنُ قُلْنَا أَسْمعِينا انْبَرَتْ لَنَا ......... على رِسْلِها مَطْرُوقَةً لم تَشَدَّدِ 
51 -إِذَا رَجَعَتْ في صَوْتِهَا خِلْتَ صَوْتَها ......... تَجاوُبَ أَظْآرٍ على رُبَعٍ رَدِ 
52 -وَمَا زالَ تَشْرابي الُخْمورَ وَلَذَّتي ......... وَبَيْعِي وَإِنْفَاقي طَريفي وَمُتْلَدِي 
53 -إِلى أَنْ تَحامَتْني الْعَشيرَةُ كُلّهَا ......... وَأُفْرِدْتُ إِفْرَادَ الْبَعِيرِ الُمعَبَّدِ 
54 -رَأَيتُ بَنِي غَبْراء لا يُنْكِرُونَني ......... وَلا أَهْلُ هذاكَ الِّطرافِ الُممَددِ 
55 -فإِنْ كنتَ لا تسْتطِيعُ دَفْعَ مَنِيَّتي ......... فَدَعْني أبادِرْهَا بِمَا مَلَكَتْ يَدِي 
56 -ولَولا ثَلاثٌ هُنَّ من عيشةِ الْفَتى ......... وَجدِّكَ لم أَحفِلْ مَتى قامَ عُوْدي 
57 -فَمِنْهُنّ سَبْقِي الْعاذِلاتِ بِشَربَةٍ ......... كُمَيْتٍ متى ما تُعْلَ باَلماءِ تُزْبِدِ 
58 -وَكَرِّي إِذَا نادَى اُلمضافُ مُحَنَّباً ......... كَسِيدِ الْغَضا نَبّهْتَهُ الُمتَوَرِّدِ 
59 -وَتقصيرُ يوم الدَّجنِ والدجنُ مُعجِبٌ ........ بِبَهْكَنَةٍ تَحْتَ الخِباءِ الُمعَمَّدِ 
60 -كَأَنّ الْبُريَنَ وَالدَّماليجَ عُلِّقَتْ ......... على عُشَرٍ أو خِروَعٍ لم يُخَضَّدِ 
61 -كَرِيمٌ يروِّي نَفْسَهُ في حَيَاتِه ......... سَتَعْلَمُ إِن مُتْنا غَداً أَيّنا الصدي 
62 -أَرَى قَبْرَ نَحّامٍ بَخَيلٍ بِمَاله ............. كقَبْرِ غوِيِّ في البطالَةِ مُفْسِدِ 
63 -تَرَىَ جشوَتَيْنِ من تُراب عَلَيْهمَا ......... صَفَائحُ صُمِّ من صَفيحٍ مُنَضَّدِ 
64 -أَرى اَلموت يَعْتامُ الكِرَامَ ويَصْطفي ......... عَقِيَلةَ مَالِ الْفَاِحشِ اُلمتَشَدِّدِ 
65 -أرَى الْعَيْشَ كنزاً ناقصاً كلّ ليْلَةٍ ......... وَمَا تَنْقُصِ الأيَّامُ وَالدّهرُ يَنْفَدِ 
66 -لَعَمْرُكَ إِنّ اَلموَتَ مَا أَخْطأَ الْفَتى ......... لكَالطَّوَلِ اُلمرْخَى وثِنْيَاهُ بِاليَدِ 
67 -فمالي أرَاني وَابْنَ عَمِّيَ مَالِكاً ......... مَتَى أَدْنُ مِنْه يَنْأَ عَنِّي وَيَبْعُدِ 
68 -يَلُومُ ومَا أَدْرِي عَلاَمَ يَلُوُمني ......... كما لامني في الحيّ قُرْطُ بنُ مَعْبدِ 
69 -وأَيْأَسَنيِ من كل خَيْرٍ طَلَبتُهُ ......... كأنَّا وَضَعنَاهُ إِلى رَمْسِ مُلْحَدِ 
70 -على غَيْرِ شيءٍ قُلْتُهُ غَيْرَ أَنَّني ......... نَشَدْتُ فلم أُغْفِل حَمولَةَ مَعْبَدِ 
71 -وَقَرّبْتُ بالقُرْبَى وَجدَّكَ إِنَّني ........... متى يَكُ أَمْرٌ لِلنّكيثَةِ أَشْهَدِ 
72 -وإِنْ أُدْعَ للجُلىَّ أَكنْ مِنْ حُماتِها ......... وإِنْ يَأَتِكَ الأَعْدَاءُ بالجَهْدِ أَجْهَدِ 
73 -وإِنْ يَقذِفُوا بالقذعِ عِرْضَك أَسْقِهِمْ ......... بكَأْسِ حِيَاضِ الموتِ قبلَ التهدُّدِ 
74 -بِلاَ حدَثٍ أَحْدَثْتُهُ وكَمُحْدَثٍ ......... هِجائي وقَذْفي بالشَّكَاةِ ومُطْرَدِي 
75 -فَلَوْ كان مَوْلايَ أمْرُءٌا هُوَ غَيْرَهُ ......... ......... لَفَرَّجَ كَرْبي أَوْ لأنظَرَني غَدِي 
76 -وَلكِنّ مَوْلايَ آمْرُءٌ هُوَ خانقي ......... على الشُّكْرِ والتَّسْآل أَوْ أَنَا مُفْتَدِ 
77 -وظُلْمُ ذَوي الْقُرْبَى أَشَدُّ مضاضَةً ......... على الَمرءِ مِن وَقْعِ الُحسامِ الُمهَنَّدِ 
78 -فَذَرْني وَخُلْقي، إِنَّني لَكَ شَاكِرٌ ......... وَلوْ حَلّ بَيْتي نائباً عند ضَرْغَدِ 
79 -فَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبّي كُنتُ قَيسَ بنَ خَالِدٍ ......... وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبي كُنْتُ عَمرو بن مَرْثَدِ 
80 -فأَصْبَحْتُ ذَا مَالٍ كثيرٍ وَزَارَني ............. بَنونٌ كرامٌ سادَةٌ لُمِسَوَّدِ 
81 -أَنا الرّجُلُ الضَّرْب الَّذِي تَعْرِفُوَنهُ ......... خَشاشٌ كرَأْسِ الَحيّة الُمَتَوقّدِ 
82 -فَآليْتُ لا يَنْفَكُّ كشْجِي بطانَةً ......... لِعَضْبٍ رَقِيقِ الشَّفْرَتَيْنِ مُهَنَّدِ 
83- حُسَامٍ إِذَا ما قُمتُ مُنتَصِراً به ......... كفى الْعَوْدَ منه الْبَدءُ ليسَ بِمعْضَدِ 
84 -أَخِيِ تقَةٍ لا يَنْثَنيِ عَنْ ضَرِيبةٍ ......... إِذَا قِيلَ مَهْلاً قالَ حاِجزُهُ قَدِي 
85 -إِذَا ابتدَرَ الْقَوْمُ السِّلاَحَ وَجدْتَني ......... مَنيعاً إِذَا بَلّتْ بقَائِمِهِ يَدِي 
86 -وبَرْكُ هُجُودٍ قَد أَثَارتْ مَخَافتي ......... بَوَادِيَهَا، أَمشِي بِعَضْبٍ مُجَرَّدِ 
87 -فَمرّتْ كَهاةٌ ذَاتُ خَيْفٍ جُلالَةٌ ......... عَقِيلَةُ شَيْخٍ كَالوَبيلِ يَلَنْدَدِ 
88 -يَقُولُ وقَدْ تَرّ اْلوَظِيفُ وَسَاقُهَا ......... أَلَستَ تَرى أَن قَد أَتَيْتَ بمؤْيِدِ 
89 -وقَالَ، ألا ماذَا تَرَوْنَ بِشَارِبٍ ............... شَدِيدٍ عَلَيْنا بَغْيُهُ مُتَعَمِّدِ 
90- وقَالَ، ذَرُوهْ إِنَّما نَفْعُها لَهُ ............... وإِلاّ تكُفّوا قاصيَ الْبَرْكِ يَزْدَدِ 
91 -فَظَلّ اْلإِماءُ يَمْتَلِلْنَ حُوَارَهَا ......... وَيُسْعَى بها بالسّديفِ اُلمسَرْهَدِ 
92 -فإِنْ مِتُّ فانْعِيني بِما أنَا أَهْلُةُ ......... وَشُقِّي عَلَيَّ الَجَيْب يَا أبْنَةَ مَعْبَدِ 
93 -وَلا تَجْعَلِيني كامرِىءٍ لَيْسَ هَمُّهُ ......... كهَمِّي وَلا يُغْنِي غَنائي ومَشْهَدِي 
94 -بَطِيءٍ عَن الُجْلَّي سَرِيع الى الخَنا ......... ذَلُولٍ بأَجماعِ الرِّجَالِ مُلَهَّدِ 
95 -فَلوْ كُنْتُ وَغلاً في الرِّجالِ لَضَرَّني ......... عَدَاوَةُ ذِي اْلأَصْحَابِ وَالُمَتوَحِّدِ 
96 -ولكِنْ نَفَى عني الرِّجالَ جَراءَتي ......... عَلَيْهِمْ وَإِقْدَامِي وَصِدْفي وَمحْتَدِي 
97 -لَعَمْرُكَ ما أمْري عَلَيَّ بغُمَّةٍ ........... نَهاري وَلا لَيْلي عَلَيِّ بسَرْمَدِ 
98 -ويَومٍ حَبَسْتْ النَّفْسَ عندَ عراكهِ ......... حِفَاظاً عَلى عَوْراتِهِ والتَّهَدُّدِ 
99 -على مَوْطِنٍ يَخْشَى الْفْتَى عِندَهُ الرَّدى ......... متى تَعْتَرِكْ فيهِ الْفَراِئصُ تُرْعَدِ 
100 -وَأَصْفَرَ مَضْبُوحٍ نَظَرْتُ حِوَارَهُ ......... على النارِ واستَوْدَعْتُهْ كَفَّ مُجْمِدِ 
101 -ستُبْدِي لكَ الأَيَّامُ ما كُنْتَ جاهِلاً ......... وَيَأْتِيكَ باْلأَخْبَارِ مَنْ لَمْ تُزَوِّدِ 
102 -وَيَأْتِيكَ باْلأَخْبارِ مَنْ لَمْ تَبعْ لَهُ ......... بَتَاتاً وَلَمْ تَضْرِبْ لَهُ وَقْتَ مَوْعدِ

----------


## سحر الليالي

*** معلقة الحارث بن حلزة ***

هو الحارث بن ظليم بن حلزّة اليشكري ، من عظماء قبيلة بكر بن وائل ، كان شديد الفخر بقومه حتى ضرب
به المثل فقيل : أفخر من الحارث بن حلزة ، ولم يبق لنا من أخباره إلا ما كان من أمر الاحتكام إلى عمرو بن هند سنة ( 554 ـ 569 ) 
لأجل حل الخلاف الذي وقع بين القبيلتين بكر و تغلب توفي سنة 580 للميلاد أي في أواخر القرن السادس الميلادي على وجه 
التقريب . أنشد الشاعر هذه المعلقة في حضرة الملك عمرو بن هند رداً على عمرو بن كلثوم 
و قيل أنه قد أعدّها و روّاها جماعة من قومه لينشدوها نيابة عنه لأنه كان برص و كره أن ينشدها من وراء سبعة ستور 
ثم يغسل أثره بالماء كما كان يفعل بسائر البرص ثم عدل عن رأيه و قام بإنشادها بين يدي الملك
و بنفس الشروط السابقة فلما سمعها الملك و قد وقعت في نفسه موقعاً حسناً أمر برفع الستور و أدناه منه و أطمعه في جفنته 
و منع أن يغسل أثره بالماء ... كان الباعث الأساسي لإنشاد المعلقة دفاع الشاعر عن قومه و تفنيد أقوال خصمه عمرو بن كلثوم ـ 
تقع المعلقة في ( 85 ) خمس و ثمانين بيتاً نظمت بين عامي ( 554 و 569 ) . شرحها الزوزني ـ 
و طبعت في اكسفورد عام 1820 ثم في بونا سنة 1827 و ترجمت إلى اللاتينية و الفرنسية و هي همزية على البحر الخفيف
تقسم المعلقة إلى : 1 ـ مقدمة : فيها وقوف بالديار ـ و بكاء على الأحبة و وصف للناقة ( 1 ـ 14( 2 ـ المضمون : تكذيب أقوال التغلبيين من ( 15 ـ 20 ) 
عدم اكتراث الشاعر و قومه بالوشايات ( 21 ـ 31 ) مفاخر البكريين ( 32 ـ 39 ) مخازي التغلبيين و نقضهم للسلم ( 40 ـ 55 ) 
استمالة الملك ـ ذكر العداوة ( 59 ـ 64 ) مدح الملك ( 65 ـ 68 ) خدما البكريين للملك ( 69 ـ 83 ( القرابة بينهم 
وبين الملك ( 84 ـ 85 ( . قيمة المعلقة : هي نموذج للفن الرفيع في الخطابة و الشعر الملحمي و فيها قيمة أدبية 
و تاريخية كبيرة تتجلى فيها قوة الفكر عند الشاعر و نفاذ الحجة كما أنها تحوي القصص و ألواناً من التشبيه الحسّي 
كتصوير الأصوات و الاستعداد للحرب و فيها من الرزانة ما يجعلها أفضل مثال للشعر السياسي و الخطابي في ذلك العصر . 
و في الجملة جمعت المعلَّقة العقل و التاريخ و الشعر و الخطابة ما لم يجتمع في قصيدة جاهلية أخرى


1- آذَنَتْنا ببَيْنهِا أَسْمَاءُ ..................... ربَّ ثَاوٍ يُمَلُّ مِنْهُ اُلْثَّوَاءُ 
2- بَعْدَ عَهْدٍ لَنَا بِبُرْقَةِ شَمّا ............... ءَ فَأَدْنَى دِيَارِهَا اٌلْخَلْصاءُ 
3- فَالُمحَيَّاةُ فالصِّفاحُ فَأَعْنا ............... قُ فِتَاقٍ فَعادِبٌ فَالْوَفَاءُ 
4- فَرِياضُ اُلْقَطَا فأوْدِيَةُ الشُّرْ ...............بُبِ فالشُّعْبَتَانِ فالأَبْلاءُ 
5- لا أرى مَنْ عَهِدْتُ فيهَا فأبكي اٌلْـ ......... ـيَوْمَ دَلْهاً وَمَا يُحِيرُ اُلْبُكَاء 
6- وَبِعَيْنَيْكَ أَوْقَدَتْ هِنْدٌ اُلْنَّا ................. رَ أَخِيراً تُلْوِي بِها اُلْعَلْيَاءُ 
7- فَتَنَوَّرْتُ نَارَهَا مِنْ بَعيدٍ ............... بِخَزَازَى هَيْهاتَ منْكَ الصَّلاءُ 
8- أوْقَدَتْها بَينَ اُلْعَقِيقِ فَشَخْصَيْـ ............نِ بِعُودٍ كما يَلُوحُ الضٍّيَاءُ 
9- غَيْرَ أَنّي قَدْ أَسْتَعِينُ على اٌلَهْمٍّ ........... إذا خَفَّ بالثَّوِيٍّ النٍّجاءُ 
10- بِزَفُوفٍ كَأُنَّهَا هقْلَةٌ أُمُّ .......................... رئَالٍ دوِّيَّةٌ سَقْفاءُ 
11- آنَسَتْ نَبْأَةَ وَأفزَعَها الْقُـ ............... ـّناصُ عَصْراً وقَدْدَنَا الإِمْساءُ 
12- فَتَرَى خَلْفَهَا مِنَ الرَّجْعِ وَالْوَ .................. قْعِ مَنِيناً كأَنَّهُ إِهْبَاءُ 
13- وَطِراقاً مِنْ خَلْفِهِنَّ طِراقٌ ............... سَاقِطَاتٌ أَلْوَتْ بها الصَّحْراءُ 
14- أَتَلَهَّى بها الَهوَاجِرَ إِذْ كُلَّ ابْـ .................. ـنِ هَمٍّ بَلِيَّةٌ عَمْياءُ 
15- وَأَتَانَا مِنَ الْحَوَادِثِ وَالأَنْبَا ................. ءٍ خَطْبٌ نُعْنَى بِهِ وَنسَاءُ 
16- إِنَّ إِخْوَانَنَا الأَرَاقِمَ يَغْلُو ..................... نً عَلَيْنا، في قِيلِهِمْ إِحْفاَءُ 
17- يَخْلِطُونَ الْبَرِيءَ مِنَّا بذِي الذَّنْـ .............. ـبِ وَلا يَنْفَعُ الْخَليَّ الْخَلاءُ 
18- زَعَمَوا أَنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ ضَرَبَ الْعَيْـ ................. ـرَ مُوَالٍ لَنَا وَأَنَّا الْوَلاءُ 
19- أجْمَعُوا أمْرَهُمْ عِشَاءَ فلَمَّا .............. أَصْبَحُوا أَصْبَحَتْ لُهمْ ضَوْضَاءُ 
20- مِنْ مُنادٍ وَمِنْ مُجِيبٍ وَمِنْ تَصْـ ............ ـهالِ خَيْلٍ خِلالَ ذاكَ رُغَاءُ 
21- أَيُّهَا النَّاطِقُ الُمرَقِّشُ عَنَّا ............... عِنْدَ عَمْرٍو وَهَلْ لِذَاكَ بَقَاءُ 
22-لا تَخَلْنَا على غَرَاتِكَ إنَّا ............... قَبْلُ ما قَدْ وَشَى بِنَا الأعْدَاءُ 
23- فَبَقِينا على الشَّنَاءَةِ تَنْمِيـ ................ ـنا حُصُونٌ وَعِزَّةٌ قَعْساءُ 
24- قَبَلَ ما الْيَوْمِ بَيَّضَتْ بعُيُونِ النـ ................ ـاسِ فيهَا تَغَيُّظٌ وَإِبَاءُ 
25- وَكأَنَّ الَمنُونَ تَرْدِي بنَا أَرْ ................ عَنَ جوْناً يَنْجَابُ عَنْهُ الْعَماءُ 
26- مُكْفَهِرّاً على الَحوَادِثِ لا تَرْ .................. تُوهُ للدَّهْرِ مُؤَيَّدٌ صَمَّاءُ 
27- أَيُّما خُطَّةٍ أَرَدْتُمْ فَأَدُّوهـَ .................. ـا إِلَيْنَا تُشْفَى بها الأمْلاءُ 
28- إِنْ نَبَشْتُمْ ما بَيْنَ مِلْحَةَ فَالصَّا .......... قِبِ فِيهِ الأَمْوَاتُ وَالأحْياءُ 
29- أَوْ نَقَشْتُمْ فالنَّقْشُ يجْشَمُهُ النَّا .......... سُ وَفِيهِ الإِسْقَامُ وَالإِبْرَاءُ 
30- أَوْسَكَتُّمْ عَنَّا فكُنَّا كَمنْ أَغْـ ............. ـَمضَ عَيْناً في جَفْنِهَا الأَقذَاءُ 
31- أَوْ مَنَعْتُمْ مَا تُسْأَلُونَ فَمنْ حُدِّ ................ ئْتُمُوهُ لَهْ عَلَيْنَا الْعَلاءُ 
32- هَلْ عَلِمْتُمُ أَيّامَ يُنتَهَبُ الْنا ..................... ئْتُمُوهُ لَهْ عَلَيْنَا الْعَلاءُ 
33- إِذْ رَفَعْنَا الجِمالَ مِنْ سَعَفِ البَحْـ .......... ـرَينِ سَيْراً حتَّى نَهاهَا الحِساءُ 
34- ثم مِلْنا على تَميمٍ فأَحرَمْـ ................... ـنا وَفِينا بَنَاتُ قَوْمِ إِمَاءُ 
35- لا يُقيمُ الْعزِيزُ بالبَلَدِ السَّهْـ .................. ـلِ وَلا يَنْفَعُ الذَّلِيلَ النَّجَاءُ 
36لَيْسَ يُنْجِي الّذِي يُوَائِلُ مِنا ................. رَأُسُ طَوْدٍ وَحَرًَّةٌ رَجْلاءُ 
37- فَملَكْنا بذلكَ النّاس حتّى ................ مَلَكَ المنْذِرُ بنُ ماءِ السَّماءُ 
38- مَلِكٌ أَضْرَعَ الْبَرِيَّةَ لا يُو ......................... جَدُ فِيها لِما لَدَيْهِ كِفَاءُ 
39- فاْترُكوا الطَّيْخَ والتعاشِي وَإِمَّا .......... تَتَعَاشَوْا فَفي التَّعاشِي الدَّاءُ 
40- وَاذكُرُوا حِلْفَ ذي الَمجازِ وما قدِّ ............ مَ فيهِ الْعُهُودُ وَالْكُفَلاءُ 
41- حَذَرَ الَجوْرِ وَالْتَّعَدِّي وَهَلْ يَنْـ ........... ـقُضُ ما في الَمَهارِقِ الأَهوَاءُ 
42- وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّنا وَإِيَّاكُمْ فِيـ ............. ـمَا اشْتَرَطْنا يَوْمَ اخْتَلَفْنا سَوَاءُ 
43- عَنَناً باطِلاً وَظُلْماً كما تُعْـ ............ ـتَرُ عَنْ حُجْرَةِ الرَّبيضِ الْظِّباءُ 
44- أَعَلَيْنا جُناحُ كِنْدَةَ أَنْ يَغْـ ..................... ـنَمَ غازِيهِمُ وَمِنَّا الجَزَاءُ 
45- أَمْ عَلَيْنا جَرَّى إِيَادٍ كما نِيـ ................. ـطَ بِجَوْزِ الُمحَمَّلِ الأَعبَاءُ 
46-أَمْ عَلَيْنا جَرَّى قُضاعَةَ أَمْ لَيْـ ............. ـسَ عَلَيْنا فيما جَنَوْا أَنْدَاءُ 
47- أَمْ جَنَايَا بَني عَتيقٍ فَإنَّا ......................... مِنْكُمُ إِنْ غَدَرْتُمْ بُرَآءُ 
48- وَثَماُنون مِنْ تَمِيمٍ بِأَيْدِيـ ................... ـهِمْ رِمَاحٌ صُدُورُهُنَّ الْقَضاءُ 
49- ثمَّ جَاؤوا يَسْتَرْجعُونَ فَلَمْ تَرْ ............... جِعْ لَهُمْ شَامَةٌ وَلا زَهْرَاءُ 
50- لَيْسَ مِنَّا الُمَضَّربُونَ وضلا قَيْـ .............. ـسٌ وَلا جَنْدَلٌ وَلا الحَذَّاءُ 
51- تَرَكُوهُمْ مُلَحَّبِينَ وآبُوا ....................... بِنهَابٍ يَصُمُّ مِنْها الحُدَاءُ 
52- أمْ عَلَيْنا جَرَّى حَنيفَةَ أَمْ مَا ................ جَمَّعَتْ مِنْ مُحارِبٍ غَبْرَاءُ 
53- لَمْ يُحِلوا بَني رِزَاحٍ بِبَرْقَا ...................... ءِ نِطاعٍ لَهُمْ عَلَيْهمْ دُعَاءُ 
54- ثُمَّ فَاؤوا مِنْهُمْ بِقَاصَمةِ الظَّهْـ ............... ـرِ وَلا يَبْرُدُ الْغَلِيلَ الَماءُ 
55- مَا أَصَابُوا مِنْ تَغْلِبِّي فَمطُلو ............... لٌ عَلَيْهِ إِذا أُصِيب الْعَفَاءُ 
56-كَتَكاليفِ قَوْمِنا إِذْ غَزَا الُمْنـ ........... ـذِ رُهَلْ نَحْنُ لاْ بنِ هِندٍ رِعَاءُ
57- إِذْ أَحَلَّ الْعَلْيَاءَ قُبَّةَ مَيْسُو ............. نَ فَأدْنَى دِيَارِها الْعوصَاءُ 
58- فَتَأَوَّتْ لَهُ قَرَاضِبَةٌ مِنْ ...................... كُلِّ حَيِّ كَأَنهُمْ أَلْقَاءُ 
59- فَهدَاهُمْ بالأَسْوَدَيْن وَأَمْرُ اللّـ ......... ـهِ بِلْغٌ تَشْقَى بِهِ الأَشْقيَاءُ 
60- إذْ تَمَّنوْنَهُمْ غُرُوراً فَسَاقَتْـ ................ ـهُمْ إِلَيْكُمْ أُمْنِيَّة أَشْراءُ 
61- لَمْ يَغُرُّوكُمُ غُرُوراً وَلكِنْ .................. رَفَعَ الآلُ شَخْصَهُم وَالْضَّحَاءُ 
62- أَيُّها الناطِقُ الُمَبلِّغُ عَنا .............. عندَ عَمْرٍو وَهَلْ لذَاكَ انْتِهَاءُ 
63- إِنّ عَمراً لَنا لَدَيْهِ خِلالٌ ............... غَيْر شَكِّ في كُلِّهنَّ البَلاء 
64- مَلِكٌ مُقْسِطٌ وَأَفْضَلُ مَنْ يَمـْ ...... ـشي وَمِنْ دُونِ مَا لَدَيْهِ الثَّنَاءُ 
65- إِرَمِيٌّ بِمثْلِهِ جَالَتِ الْخَيْـ .............. ـلُ وَتَأْبَى لَخصْمِهَا الإِجْلاءُ 
66- مَنْ لَناِ عِندهُ مِنَ الَخْيْرِ آيا ............... تٌ ثلاثٌ في كِّلهِنَّ الْقَضَاءُ 
67- آيَةٌ شَارِقُ الْشَّقِيقَةِ إِذْ جَا ................. ءَتْ مَعَدٌّ لِكُلِّ حَيِّ لِوَاءٌ 
68- حَوْلَ قَيْسٍ مُسْتَلْئِمِين بَكَبْشٍ ................ قَرَظِي كَأَنّهُ عَبْلاءُ 
69- وصَيتٍ مِن الْعواتِكِ لا تَنـ ................ ـهَاهُ إِلا مُبْيَضَّةُ رَعْلاءُ 
70- فَرَددْنَاهُمُ بطعْنٍ كما يَخْـ .............. ـرُجُ مِنْ خُرْبَةِ الَمزادِ الَماءُ 
71- وحَمَلْنَاهُمُ على حَزْمِ ثَهْلا ............. نَ شِلالاً وَدُمِّيَ الأَنْسَاءُ 
72- وجَبَهْناهُمُ بطعْنٍ كما تُنْـ ............. ـهَزُ في جَمَّةِ الطّوِيِّ الدِّلاءُ 
73- وفَعلْنا بِهِمْ كما عَلَمِ اللهُ ................ ومَا إِنْ للحَائِنينَ دِمَاءُ 
74- ثُمَّ حُجْراً أَعْني ابنَ أُمِّ قَطامٍ ............... ولَهُ فَارِسِيَّةٌ خَضْرَاءُ 
75- أَسَدٌ في اللِّقاءِ وَرْدٌ هَمُوسٌ ............. ورِبيعٌ إِنْ شَمَّرَتْ غَبْرَاءُ 
76- وفَكَكْناُ غُلَّ امرِىءِ القيسِ عنْـ ........... ـهُ بَعْدَما طَالَ حَبْسُهُ والْعناءُ 
77- وأَقَدْنَاهُ رَبَّ غَسَّانَ بالُمنْـ ............... ـذِرِ كَرْهاً إِذْا لا تُكالُ الدِّماءُ 
78- وأَتَيْناهُمُ بِتِسْعَةِ أَمْلا ..................... كٍ كِرَامٍ أَسْلابُهُم أَغْلاءُ 
79- ومَعَ الجَوْنِ جَوْنِ آلِ بَني الأَوْ ............... سِ عَنُودٌ كأَنّها دَفُوَاءُ 
80- مَا جَزٍعُنا تَحْتَ الْعُجاجَةِ إِذا وّلـ ........ ـوا شِلالاً وَإِذْ تَلظَّى الصَّلاءُ 
81- وَولَدْنا عَمْرو بنَ أُمِّ أُنَاسٍ ................. مِنْ قَريبٍ لَما أَتَانا الحِبِاءُ 
82- مثْلُها تُخْرِجُ النصيحةُ للقَوْ ................. مِ فَلاةٌ مِنْ دُونِها أَفْلاءُ 
83- ثُمَّ خَيْلٌ مِنْ بَعدِ ذاكَ الْغَلاّ ...................... قِ لا رأْفَةٌ وَلا إِبْقاءُ 
84- وَهو الرَّبُّ والشَّهِيدُ على يَوْ ................. مِ الِحيَارَينِ وَالْبلاء بَلاءُ

----------


## سحر الليالي

*** معلقة لبيد بن ربيعة ***

هو أبو عقيل لبيد بن ربيعة العامري المضري كان من أشراف قومه و فرسانهم ، و قد نشأ كريماً شجاعاً 
فاتكاً إلى أن دخل الإسلام نحو سنة 629 ثم انتقل إلى الكوفة و قضى فيها أواخر أيامه إلى أن توفي سنة 691 
و له من العمر أكثر من مائة سنة . له ديوان شعر طبع للمرة الأولى في سنة1880 و قد ترجم إلى الألمانية و أشهر
ما في الديوان المعلقة تقع في 88 بيتاً من البحر الكامل و هي تدور حول ذكر الديار _ وصف الناقة _ وصف اللهو _ 
و الغزل و الكرم _ و الافتخار بالنفس 
و بالقوم . فنه : لبيد شاعر فطري بعيد عن الحضارة و تأثيراتها يتجلى فنه في صدقه فهو ناطق في جميع شعره 
يستمد قوته على صدقه و شدة إيمانه بجمال ما ينصرف إليه من أعمال و ما يسمو إليه من مثل في الحياة و لهذا تراه 
إن تحدث عن ذاته رسم لنا صورته كما هي فهو في السلم رجل لهو و عبث و رجل كرم و جود و إذا هو في 
الحرب شديد البأس و الشجاعة و إذا هو و قد تقدمت به السن رجل حكمة و موعظة و رزانة . و إن وصف تحري 
الدقة في كل ما يقوله و ابتعد 
عن المبالغات الإيحائية و أكثر ما اشتهر به وصف الديار الخالية و وصف سرعة الناقة و تشبيهها بحيوانات الصحراء كالأتان الوحشية 
و الطبية . و إن رثى أخلص القول و أظهر كل ما لديه من العواطف الصادقة والحكم المعزية فهو متين اللفظ ضخم
الأسلوب فشعره يمثل الحياة البدوية الساذجة في فطرتها و قسوتها أحسن تمثيل و أصدق تمثيل تبدأ المعلقة 
بوصف الديار المقفرة _ و الأطلال البالية . 
و تخلص إلى الغزل ثم إلى وصف الناقة و هو أهم أقسام المعلقة ثم يتحول إلى وصف نفسه و ما فيها 
من هدوء ـ اضطراب _ لهو ... فكان مجيداً في تشبيهاته القصصية . و قد أظهر مقدرة عالية في دقته 
و إسهابه و الإحاطة لجميع 
صور الموصوف و يتفوق على جميع أصحاب المعلقات بإثارة ذكريات الديار القديمة فشعره يمثل دليل رحلة 
من قلب بادية الشام بادية العرب إلى الخليج الفارسي .


1- عَفَتِ الدِّيَارُ مَحَلّهَا فَمُقَامُهَا ............... بِمِنىً تَأَبَّدَ غَوْلُهَا فرِجَامُهَا 
2- فَمَدافِعُ الرّيَّانِ عُرِّيَ رَسْمُهَا ......... خَلَقاً كما ضَمِنَ الوِحيُ سِلامُهَا 
3- دِمَنٌ تَجَرَّمَ بَعْدَ عَهْدِ أَنِيسِها ........... حِجَجٌ خَلَوْنَ حَلالُها وَحَرامُها 
4- رُزِقَتْ مَرابِيعَ الْنُّجومِ وَصَابَها ............ وَدْقُ الرَّوعِدِ جَوْدُهَا فَرِ هَامُها 
5- مِنْ كُلِّ سارِيَةٍ وغَادٍ مُدْجِنٍ ............ وَعَشِيَّةٍ مُتَجَاوِب إِرزَامُهَا 
6- فَعَلا فُرُوعُ الأَيْهَقانِ وَأَطْفَلَتْ ........... بالَجلْهَتَيْنِ ظِباؤُها وَنَعامُها 
7- وَالْعَيْنُ ساكِنَةٌ على أَطْلائِها ........... عُوَذاً تَأجَّلُ بالفَضاءِ بِها مُها 
8- وَجَلا السّيُولُ عَنِ الْطّلولِ كأنّها .......... زُبُرٌ تُجِدُّ مُتُونَها أَقْلامُها 
9- أَوْ رَجْعُ وَاشِمَة أُسِفَّ نَوُورهُا ........... كِفَفاً تَعَرَّضَ فَوْقَهُنَّ وَشامُها 
10- فَوَقَفْتُ أَسْأَلُها، وَكيفَ سُؤالُنا .......... صُمّاً خَوَالِدَ ما يَبِينُ كلامُها 
11- عَرِيَتْ وكانَ بها الَجمِيعُ فَأبْكَرُوا ........ مِنْها وَغُودِرَ نُؤْيُها وَثُمامُها 
12- شَاقَتْكَ ظُعْنُ الحَيِّ حينَ تَحَمَّلوا ......... فتَكَنَّسوا قُطُناً تَصِرُّ خِيَامُها 
13- مِنْ كلُّ مَحْفُوفٍ يُظِلُّ عِصِيَّةُ ............... زَوْجٌ عَلَيْه كِلةٌ وَقِرَامُها 
14- زُجُلاً كأَنَّ نِعَاجَ تُوضِحَ فَوْقَها ............... وَظِبَاءَ وَجْرَةَ عُطَّفاً أَرْآمُها 
15- حُفِزَتْ وَزَايَلَها السَّرَابُ كأْنها ............ أَجْرَاعُ بِيشَةَ أَثْلُها وَرِضَامُها 
16- بَلْ مَا تَذَكّرُ منْ نَوَارَ وَقَدْ نَأَتْ ............. وَتَقَصَّعَتْ أَسْبَابُها وَرِمَامُها 
17- مُرِّيَّةٌ حَلّتْ بِفَيْدَ وَجَاوَرَتْ .............. أَهْلَ الْحِجَارِ فأْيْنَ مِنْكَ مَرَامُها 
18- بِمشَارِق الْجَبَلَيْنِ أَوْ بِمُحَجَّر ............ فَتَضَمَّنَتْها فَرْدَةٌ فَرُخَامُهَا 
19- فَصُوَائِقٌ إِنْ أَيْمَنَت فِمظَنَّةٌ ............ فبها وَحَافُ الْقَهْرِ أَوْ طِلْخَامُها 
20- فَاقْطَعْ لُبَانَةَ مَنَ تَعَرَّضَ وَصْلُةُ ........... وَلشَرُّ واصِلِ خُلَّةٍ صَرَّامُهَا 
21- وَأحْبُ الُمجَامِلَ باَلجزيلِ وَصَرْمُهُ ............. باقٍ إِذَا ظَلَعَتْ وَزَاغَ قِوامُهَا 
22- بِطَلِيحِ أَسْفَارٍ تَرَكْنَ بَقِيَّةً ............. مِنْها فَأَحْنَقَ صُلْبُهَا وَسَنامُهَا 
23- وَإِذَا تَغَالَى لَحْمُهَا وَتَحَسَّرَتْ ........... وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بَعْدَ الكَلالِ خِدَامُهَا 
24- فَلَهَا هِبَابٌ في الزِّمَامِ كأَنَّها ......... صَهْبَاءُ خَفَّ مَعَ الْجَنُوبِ جِهَامُهَا 
25- أَوْ مُلْمِعٌ وَسَقَتْ لأَحْقَبَ لاَحهُ ......... طَرْدُ الْفُحُولِ وَضَرْبُهَا وَكِدامُهَا 
26- يَعْلُو بِهَا حَدَبَ الإِكَامِ مُسَتْحَجٌ .......... قَدْ رَابَهُ عِصْيَانُهَا وَوِحامُهَا 
27- بِأَجِزَّةِ الثَّلَبُوتِ يَرْبَأُ فَوْقَهَا ................. قَفْرَ الَمراقِبِ خَوْفُهَا آرَامُهَا 
28- حَتَّى إِذَا سَلَخَا جُمَادَى سِتَّةً .......... جَزَآ فَطَالَ صِيَامُهُ وَصِيَامُهَا 
29- رَجَعَا بِأَمْرِهِمَا إِلَى ذِي مِرَّةٍ ............. حَصِدٍ وَنُجْعُ صَرِيَمةٍ إِبْرَامُهَا 
30- وَرَمَى دَوابِرَهَا السَّفَا وَتَهَيَّجَتْ ................ رِيحُ الَمصَايِفِ سَوْمُهَا وَسِهامُهَا 
31- فَتَنَازَعَا سَبِطاً يَطِيرُ ظِلالُهُ .......... كَدُخَانِ مُشْعَلةً يُشَبُّ ضِرامُهَا 
32- مَشْمُولَةٍ غُلِئَتْ بِنَابِتِ عَرْفَجِ ............ كَدُخَانِ نارٍ ساطِعٍ أَسْنَامُهَا 
33- فَمضَى وَقَدَّمَهَا وكانَتْ عادَةً ........... مِنْهُ إِذَا هِيَ عَرَّدَتْ إِقْدَامُهَا 
34- فَتَوَ سَّطا عُرْضَ الْسّرِيِّ وَصَدَّعَا ........... مَسْجُورَةً مُتَجَاوِراً قُلاُمها 
35- مَحْفُوفَةً وَسْطَ الْيَرَاعِ يُظِلّهَا ................ مِنْهُ مُصَرَّعُ غابَةٍ وَقِيَامُها 
36- أَفَتِلْكَ أَمْ وَحشِيَّةٌ مَسْبَوعَةٌ ............. خَذَلَتْ وَهَادِيَةُ الصِّوَارِ قِوامُهَا 
37- خَنْسَاءُ ضَيَّعَتِ الْفَرِيرَ فَلَمْ يَرِمْ ....... عُرْضَ الْشَّقَائِقِ طَوْفُهَا وَبُغَامُهَا 
38- لِمعَفَّرٍ قَهْدٍ تَنَازَعُ شِلْوَهُ .............. غُبْسٌ كَواِسبُ لا يُمَنَّ طَعامُها 
39- صَادَفْنَ منهَا غِرَّةً فَأَصَبْنَهَا .......... إِنَّ الَمنايَا لا تَطِيشُ سِهَامُها 
40- بَاَتتْ وَأَسْبَلَ وَاكِفٌ من دِيَمةٍ ............. يُرْوِي الْخَمائِلَ دائِماً تَسْجَامُها 
41- يَعْلُو طَرِيقَةَ مَتْنِهَا مُتَوَاتِرٌ ............... فِي لَيْلَةٍ كَفَرَ النُّجُومَ غَمَامُها 
42- تَجَتَافُ أَصْلاً قالِصاً مُتَنَبِّذاً ................. بعُجُوبِ أَنْقَاءِ يَميلُ هُيامُها 
43- وَتُضِيءُ في وَجْهِ الظَّلامِ مُنِيرَةً .......... كَجُمَانَةِ الْبَحْرِيِّ سُلَّ نِظامها 
44- حَتَّى إِذَا انْحَسَرَ الْظلامُ وَأَسْفَرَتْ .......... بَكَرَتْ تَزِلُّ عَنِ الثَّرَى أَزْلاُمها
45- عَلِهَتْ تَرَدَّدُ في نِهاءِ صُعَائِدٍ ................ سَبْعاً تُؤاماً كاملاً أَيَّامُها 
46- حتى إِذا يَئِسَتْ وأَسْحَقَ خَالِقٌ .......... لم يُبْلِهِ إِرْضَاعُها وَفِطامُها 
47- فَتَوَّجستْ رِزَّ الأَنِيسِ فَراعَها .............. عنْ ظَهْرِ غَيْبٍ وَالأَنِيسُ سقامُها 
48- فَغَدَتْ كِلا الْفَرْجَيْنِ تَحْسبُ أَنَّهُ ........ مُوْلُى الَمخَافَةِ خَلْفُهَا وَأَمَامُها 
49- حتى إِذا يَئِسَ الرُّمَاةُ وَأَرْسَلُوا .......... غُضْفاً دَوَاجِنَ قافِلاً أَعْصامُها 
50- فَلَحِقْنَ وَاعْتَكَرَتْ لها مَدْرِيَّةٌ ............... كالسَّمْهَرِيَّةِ حَدُّهَا وَتَمامُها 
51- لِتَذُودَهُنَّ وَأَيْقَنَتْ إِنْ لم تُذُدْ ............ أَنْ قَدْ أَحَمَّ مِنَ الحُتُوفِ حِمامُها 
52- فَتَقصَّدَتْ مِنْهَا كَسَابِ فَضُرِّجَتْ ........ بِدَمٍ وَغُودِرَ في الَمكَرِّ سُخَامُها 
53- فَبِتِلْكَ إِذْ رَقَصَ اللَّوَامعُ بالضُّحى ...... وَاجْتَابَ أَرْدِيَةَ السَّرابِ إِكامُهَا 
54- أَقْضِي اللُّبَانَةَ لا أُفَرِّطُ رِيبَةً .............. أَوْ أَنْ يَلُومَ بحاجَةٍ لَوَّامُها 
55- أَوَ لَمْ تَكُنْ تَدْرِي نَوَارُ بأنَّني .......... وَصَّالُ عَقْدِ حَبَائِلٍ جَذَّامُها 
56- تَرَّاكُ أَمْكِنَةٍ إِذا لمْ أَرْضَها ............. أَوْ يَعْتَلِقْ بَعْضَ النُّفُوسِ حمَامُها 
57- بلْ أَنْتِ لا تَدْرِينُ كَمْ مِن لَيْلَةٍ .......... طَلْقٍ لَذِيذٍ لَهْوُهَا وَنِدَامُهَا 
58- قَدْ بِتُّ سامِرَها وَغَايَةَ تاجرٍ ............ وَافَيْتُ إِذْ رُفِعَتْ وعَزَّ مُدَامُها 
59- أُغْلي السِّباءَ بكُلِّ أَدْكَنَ عاتِقٍ ........... أَوْ جَوْنَةٍ قُدِحَتْ وَفُضَّ خِتامُها 
60- بِصَبُوحِ صَافِيَةٍ وَجَذْبٍ كَرِينَةٍ .................. بِمُوَترٍ تَأْتَاُلهُ إِبْهَامُها 
61- باكَرْتُ حاجَتَها الدَّجَاجَ بِسُحْرَةٍ ........... لاِ عَلِّ مِنهَا حينَ هَب نِيامُها
62- وَغَدَاةَ رِيحٍ قَدْ وَزَعْتُ وقِرَّةٍ ........... قد أَصْبَحَتْ بيَدِ الشَّمالِ زِمامُها 
63- وَلَقَدْ حَمَيْتُ الحَيَّ تحْمِلُ شِكَّتي ............ فُرْطٌ وِشاِحي إِذْ غَدَوْتُ لِجامُها 
64- فَعَلَوْتُ مُرْتَقَباً على ذِي هَبْوَةٍ ................ حَرْجٍ إِلَى أَعْلاَمِهِنَّ قَتامُها 
65- حتّى إِذا أَلْقَتْ يَداً في كافِرٍ .......... وَأَجَنَّ عَوْراتِ الثُّغورِ ظَلامُها 
66- أَسْهَلْتُ وَانْتَصَبَت كَجِذْعِ مُنِيفَةٍ .......... جَرْداءَ يَحْصَرُ دُونَها جُرَّامُها 
67- رَفّعْتُها طَرْدَ النّعامِ وَشَلهُ ................. حتّى إِذا سَخِنَتْ وَخَفّ عِظامُها 
68- قَلِقَتْ رِحَالَتُها وَأَسْبَلَ نَحْرُها ............ وَابْتَلَّ مِن زَبَدِ الحَمِيمِ حزَامُها 
69- تَرْقَى وَتَطْعَنُ في الْعِنانِ وَتَنْتَحِي ........... ورْدَ الْحَمامَةِ إِذْ أَجَدَّ حمامُها 
70- وَكَثِيرَةٍ غُربَاؤُها مَجْوُلَةٍ .................. تُرْجَى نَوَافِلُها ويُخْشى ذَامُها 
71- غُلْبٍ تَشَذَّرُ بالدُخولِ كأنّها ............... جِنُّ الْبَدِيِّ رَوِاسياً أَقْدَامُها 
72- أَنْكَرْتُ باطِلَها وُبؤْتُ بِحَقِّها .............. عِندِي ولم يَفْخَرْ عَلَيَّ كِرامُها 
73- وَجزُورِ أَيْسارٍ دَعَوْتُ لِحَتْفِها ................ بِمَغَالِقٍ مُتَشابِهٍ أَجْسامُها 
74- أَدْعُو بِهِنَّ لِعَاقِرٍ أَوْ مُطْفِلٍ ............... بُذِلَت لجيرانِ الَجميعِ لحِامُها 
75- فَالضَّيْفَ وَالجارُ الَجنِيبُ كَأَنَّما ............ هَبَطَا تَبالَةَ مُخْصِباً أَهْضامُها 
76- تأوِي إِلى الأطْنابِس كلُّ رِذِيَّةٍ ............ مِثْلِ الْبَلِيَّةِ قالِصٍ أَهْدامُها 
77- وُيكَلِّوُنَ إِذَا الرِّيَاحُ تَناوَحتْ .................. خُلُجاً تُمَدُّ شَوارِعاً أَيْتامُها 
78- إِنّا إِذا الْتَقَتِ المجامِعُ لَمْ يَزلْ ............ مِنّا لزِازُ عَظِيمَةٍ جَشَّامُها 
79- وُمقَسِّمٌ يُعْطِي الْعشِيرةَ حَقَّها .......... ومُغَذْمِرٌ لِحُقُوقِها هَضّامُها 
80- فَضلاً وذُو كرمٍ يُعِينُ على النَّدى ........... سَمْحٌ كَسُوبُ رَغائِبٍ غَنّامُها 
81- مِنْ مَعْشَرٍ سَنَّتْ لَهُمْ آباؤهُمْ ........... ولِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ سُنّةٌ وإِمامُها 
82- لا يَطْبَعُون ولا يَبُورُ فَعالُهُمْ ......... إِذْ لا يَميلْ مَعَ الْهوى أَحْلامها 
83- فَاقْنَعْ بما قَسَمَ الَملِيكُ فإِنّما ......... قَسَمَ الَخلائِق بَيْنَنا عَلاُمها 
84- وَإِذا الأَمانةُ قُسِّمَتْ في مَعْشَر .......... أَوْفَى بِأوْفَرِ حَظّنا قَسّامُها 
85- فَبَني لَنا بَيْتاً رَفِيعاً سَمْكُهُ ............... فَسَما إِلَيْهِ كَهْلُها وغُلامُها 
86 وهُمُ السّعادةُ اذَا الْعَشيرَةُ أُفْظِعَتْ ......... وهُمُ فَوارِسُها وَهُمْ حُكّامُها 
87- وهُمُ رَبيعٌ للْمُجاوِرِ فِيهِمُ ................ والُمرْمِلاتِ إِذا تَطاوَلَ عامُها 
88- وهُمُ الْعَشِيرَةُ أَنْ يُبَطِّىْءَ حاسِدٌ .......... أَوْ أَنْ يَميلَ مَعَ الْعَدُوِّ لِئَامُها

----------


## د. جمال مرسي

جزاك الله كل الخير أختي سحر الليالي
كل الشكر لا يوفيك حقك على ما تقدميه من موضوعات مفيدة و جميلة هنا في قاعة تالشعر
نعم المعلقات .. و إن اختلف في عددها أهي سيعة أم عشرة
لكنها على أية حال من روائع الشعر العربي القديم و تظل باقية إلى ما شاء الله .
لقد أعدتينا لذاكرة قرائتها أول مرة قبل اعوام مضت
و هأنذا أعيد قراءتها هنا من جديد
فشكراً لك لنشرها 
و سأثبتها إن شاء الله لتكون مرجعا لكل محبي الشعر
و شاكر لك يا محبة الشعر
و أنتظر مشاركات أخرى
بارك الله بك و أحسن إليك
و تقبلي ودي
د. جمال

----------


## سحر الليالي

أخي العزيز د.جمال مرسي :

أولا أشكرك على مرورك على موضوعي وردك الجميل 

وأشكرك أيضا على تشجيعك الدائم لي 

ولقد أسعدني بأنه أعجبك 



وأشكرك شكرا جزيلا بأن سوف تثبت الموضوع 

دمت أخا أعتز به 



تقبل فائق ودي

----------


## حلمى عمر

جميل هذا الاهتمام بالشعر وخصوصاً المعلقات السبع او العشر 
وحقاً انها لغتنا الجميلة التى نبحر فيها دون كلل او ملل وماأروع
الشعر وهو يصاغ بلغة القرآن الكريم ... ولنا نحن العرب كل الفخر
دمت ياأختنا العزيزة .. محبة للشعر وعاشقة للغتنا الجميلة
تحياتى 
---------
حلمى عمر

----------


## سحر الليالي

ش*كرا لك أخي حلمي عمر :
اسعدني جدااا مروكِ هنا 
وافرحني وجود تلك التعابير الخاصه 
والبوح المميز 

كل التحيه لتعطير صفحتي*

----------


## ماما زوزو

*شكرا جزيلا لك ياابنتى
لغة لا يعرف عنها 
الاجيال الحديثة اى شئ
*

----------


## الاســكندرانــى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
بارك الله فيكى 
انا استفدت كثير من المعلومات من سرد هذه المعلقات
ونتمنى المزيد

----------


## على درويش

رائع يا سحر ما كتبتِ
وحسنا  يا د/جمال ما فعلت 
فهناك الكثيرون فى حاجه الى هذه المعلقات وخاصة ممن يدرسون فى أقسام اللغه والأدب
وأيضا الشعراء ومحبى الشعر والأدب
تحياتى وتقديرى لمن كتب ولمن ثبت المشاركة

----------


## سحر الليالي

*أمي العزيزة ماما زوزو :
أشكرك على مرورك الزاهي وردك الجميل 
تقبلي خالص ودي*

----------


## سحر الليالي

*أخي الاسكندراني :
شكرا للمرورك العطر وأسعدني بأنه أفادك وهذا هو ما أسعى اليه دائما 
شكرا مرة أخرى 
ومع خالص ودي*

----------


## سحر الليالي

*أخي العزيز علي درويش:
شكرا على مرورك الطيب

و تحية رقيقة من الأ عماق 

لجمال حضوركِ 

ورقــة كلمــاتكِ

لكِ كل الشكر والتقدير*

----------


## MaTR|X

ألف شكر يا سحر الليالى
على هذا المجهود الرائع

----------


## سحر الليالي

*أخي الماتركس :
شكرا لك أخي على ردك ومرورك الذي عطر صفحتي
تقبل خالص ودي]*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

شكرا لك يا سحر الليالى
رائع هذا المجهود
أحييك وأصافحك بإمتنان
 ::

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا أختى فى الله سحر الليالى على الموضوع والمجهود ، لا تتخيلى مدى سعادتى حين شاهدت الموضوع ، لك منى خالص الحب والقدير.

----------


## سحر الليالي

شكرا لك أخي أحمد على اطراءك الجميل 
تقبل ودي

----------


## سحر الليالي

*أختي نانيس 
وأنا سعدت أكثر منك لانه اعجبك الموضوع
تقبلي خالص ودي*

----------


## egy_shery

تخيلوا
بعد بحث طويل علي مجموعة من القصائد منها ثلاث معلقات ، أجد ضالتي هنا .. 
شكرا أختنا (سحر الليالي) علي هذا المجهود الكبير ، والذي يعتبر مرجعا لكل باحث.

----------


## أحمد المليجي

::  
بجد مش عارف اقول ايه غير 
بارك الله فيكي و جزاك الله خير 
لان دي يعتبر نوع من انواع الحفاظ علي العروبة و العربية اللي تكاد تختفي بين اهلها

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

تسلم ايدج يالغاليه
مشتاقتلج يالغلا
وعساج بخير
فعلا متعتينا بهالموضوع

----------


## الشاطر حسن

موضوع جدير بالقراءة 
شكرا جزيلا سحر الليالي

----------

